#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-10
<jfenn2199> Good evening all
<cyberanger> evening jfenn2199
<cyberanger> how's the weather
<jfenn2199> White Death 2011 begins!
<jfenn2199> Unfortunately the odds of a snow thunder storm have significantly dropped
<cyberanger> same here I think
<cyberanger> idk, it's hard to tell
<cyberanger> netritious: how big is his hdd gonna be?
<cyberanger> and can you throw in a thumbdrive
<netritious> cyberanger: not big enough (40G)
<netritious> I mean, I could squeeze it in there if I had to, but would rather give him that space to do other things
<cyberanger> agreed, but for what I was thinking, it works
 * cyberanger pokes excid3|mbp into telling netritious about keryx
<excid3|mbp> herro
<netritious> I know about keryx ;)
<cyberanger> and I have a script on the same lines
<excid3|mbp> :)
<cyberanger> and yet your gonna burn the hell outta some dvd's, well ok
<cyberanger> :-D
<netritious> brb in a sec.. jfenn2199 going to look at this White Death hehe
<cyberanger> excid3|mbp: btw, that script has really worked, still adapting it to fakepository usage
<netritious> cyberanger: yeah, I mean the dude lives in a rural part of MS that I don't get down to very often
<excid3|mbp> cyberanger: awesome!
<netritious> dvd's are cheap too
<cyberanger> netritious: so a usb drive to the local library is pointless
<cyberanger> or a boost mobile phone and 15 a month on it
<cyberanger> it works
<netritious> he uses landline for phone
<netritious> the only service provider out his way is dish
<netritious> well, directv
<cyberanger> the phone was for internet, but in that case, a linux modem, and 5 bucks a month
<netritious> he's on a fixed income in the woods man, he's not interested in internet
<cyberanger> can't blame him
<cyberanger> the word addict comes to mind (for me)
<netritious> addicted to the internet? you? noooo, don't believe it :D
<cyberanger> ok, so I'mm not an addict (denial is the first step ;-)) they have meetings
<netritious> this guy is a family friend that just needs a computer and some way to maintain it himself since I don't come around but every few years
<cyberanger> and thus why I did suggest keryx or similar though
<netritious> another friend, also in the "no internet boat" he lives about 400m/1300ft from my house, so thinking that I might be able to set up a directional antenna to provide some wifi access
<cyberanger> head to the public library, keep it up to date
<cyberanger> if you got los, that's no sweat
<cyberanger> I've done 3 and 5 mile links
<netritious> los?
<cyberanger> like to try 30 miles next
<cyberanger> line of sight
<netritious> yeah, from the chimney's anyway
<cyberanger> nothing in the way to degrade the signal
<cyberanger> tree, so on
<netritious> might be a tree or two
<netritious> maybe...not 100% on that yet
<netritious> I wonder if I would do better with an omni directional antenna instead
<cyberanger> well, if you can get him and you on a directional, say with a ubiquity bullet, and then each have a local network with omni's that be best
<cyberanger> easy to firewall off
<chibihogoshino> netritious: you could get two old dishnetwork dishes and stick a antenna on the front of them
<netritious> I'm thinking I might use directv dishes since we both have them and neither of us use them for anyhting and don't intend to
<netritious> *anything
<netritious> we both used to have dtv but don't anymore and haven't in a long time
<netritious> change out the LNB for something wifi capable
<netritious> I've seen a video or two on converting a dtv dish
<chibihogoshino> that would be cool
<chibihogoshino> iv seen people just stick a usb wifi adapter on the dish
<netritious> chibihogoshino: yep
<netritious> pringle can on a dish :)
<chibihogoshino> heh yeah
<cyberanger> it works
<cyberanger> I've done it
<chibihogoshino> how far has that gone cyberanger ?
<cyberanger> at least 5mi
<cyberanger> haven't seen further yet
<chibihogoshino> with a usb ?
<cyberanger> the design should be fine tuned to 30 miles at least
<cyberanger> no, N Connector
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: did you use two routers or wifi cards for that ?
<cyberanger> technically routers
<cyberanger> at that point
<cyberanger> but it didn't matter
<chibihogoshino> what was the power out put ?
<cyberanger> well, idk the gain on the antenna, so I can't fully factor that, but I cut down the power the router had, from 42mW to I think 15mW
<cyberanger> but that's not peak emitting power
<cyberanger> which legally must be under 1W
<cyberanger> (or I can be a ham operator and cook chickens at 1500W PEP) but at that distance, directional antennas, that still might have been more than necessary
<chibihogoshino> you could light a few neon lights along the way
<wrst> well cyberanger we do have snow after all shockingly enough
<wrst> and cyberanger you might want to idnetify yourself
<Xpistos> How bad is the snow where you all are
<Xpistos> oh yeah
<Xpistos> hi
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> hey Xpistos not bad 2-4" here
<Xpistos> same as here
<wrst> sounds like down south got a lot of snow
<netritious> yeah about 3-4"
<wrst> cool netritious so you surviving the blizzard of 2011 :)
<netritious> yeah...turned the heat up lol
<wrst> ha ha i'm about to go find some early lunch in celebration i think
<Xpistos> I can't believe there are people with huge trucks
<Xpistos> that couldn't get to work
<Xpistos> that live closer than me
<Xpistos> and I drive a toyota corolla
<Xpistos> Yeah, I didn't feel bad when the president of the company was in my bosses office and I said "Well, i made it fine"
<wrst> i made it in bright and early too Xpistos
<wrst> greetings pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> morningwr
<pace_t_zulu> morning wrst
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: how's it going?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you can seen i am accustomed to autocompleting your handle after the 'wr'
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: well, you?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you make it into work today?
<wrst> ha ha i do it after the pa pace_t_zulu :)
<wrst> yep not that much up here pace_t_zulu compared to what we have already had probably 3-4"
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: its nice powder in nashville right now... tomorrow could be bad if it becomes ice
<wrst> yeah i suspect especially so if many try to get out in it
<wrst> cyberanger: welcome back again :)
<cyberanger> heh, barely
<cyberanger> celluar and battery power only
<wrst> well good to see you what of you is here :)
<cyberanger> last night I rushed shutting down, killed the client, nearly shut down my server by mistake, in haste
<cyberanger> and in the morning, power loss
<wrst> power loss stinks :\
<cyberanger> yep
<cyberanger> not unexpected though
<wrst> still... as i know they really can mess you up :)
<cyberanger> back up
<cyberanger> wrst: naw, not really
<cyberanger> I mean it can, but precautions already factored both in
<cyberanger> unfortunately not implemented as what happened, and ideally maintained or setup
<cyberanger> but unless celluar went down (too localized I expect, car hit the right pole is what I figure) I was good
<wrst> cyberanger: i am looking to change my setup some so when the power goes off my server will start back up the usb hard drives and it do not get along at all
<wrst> but the car not so good
<cyberanger> conserving power by sticking to the G2 smartphone was smart, I'm not where I'd like to be on battery capacity, doable but the downtime was more than I factored for
<cyberanger> and I wasn't set for what I did factor
<cyberanger> yeah, you might want to look at your bios boot order
<cyberanger> and maybe you can shut off usb boot entirely
<cyberanger> that's not ideal
<cyberanger> wrst: have you looked at the bios to see if boot settings plays a role
<wrst> yeah cyberanger no luck there just going esata on it
<cyberanger> idk if that'd change it, if it's still booting to external hdd
<cyberanger> guess it's worth a shot
<netritious> ubuntu-tennessee.org's IP has changed. may take a few hours to resolve.
<netritious> but it's there, and now should have less trouble using SSL
<netritious> I got tired of trying to figure out how to force WP to redirect to an alternate port (:500) trying to be stingy with my statics, but after six months of trying on and off again I give up :P
<cyberanger> you sure it was 6 months
<cyberanger> we've had the domain for over 11 months now
<cyberanger> gotta renew it next month
<cyberanger> glad it's working reguardless
<netritious> for some reason I was under the impression that you purchased the domain for two years?
<netritious> I know the SSL cert is for two years
<netritious> and yes, I'm pretty sure it's around or at six months
<netritious> since initially the site was hosted on a dedicated VM and was moved to the shared hosting server
<cyberanger> nope, I think I did say that it'd be covered that long at least
<netritious> well, initially it was hosted on a free service somewhere and then moved to a dedicated vm Nov 2009
<cyberanger> due to ssl
<cyberanger> or something like that
<netritious> yeah the SSL cert expires in Mar 2012
<netritious> Mar 1 20:53:39 2012 GMT to be exact
<cyberanger> so it would have been an issue anyhow
<cyberanger> if I said two years
<cyberanger> if I had it set for two years and split, then you'd be scrambling for a month
<cyberanger> good thing we got that framework working out
<cyberanger> however it seems it's been unnecessary
<cyberanger> but everything is unnecessary until proven otherwise, and that was our track record at that time
<netritious> not sure I understand what you mean
<netritious> anyways I'm out...l8rs
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-11
 * wrst peeks in
 * cyberanger sees wrst peaking and invites him in
 * wrst walks in
<wrst> how's it going cyberanger?
<cyberanger> pretty good
<wrst> cool, i'm sitting here debating on trying to boot into natty again
 * wrst takes the plunge
<chris4585> wrst, I've had issues with natty not being able to boot either (virtualbox)
<wrst> this is a baremetal install chris4585 its no better, sometimes it does sometimes it doesn't something to do with xorg i think
<wrst> from what i have read
<chris4585> ah, I'm trying recovery mode right now
<wrst> i will let you know in a minute if it worked :)
<chris4585> well recovery mode worked, gonna attempt fixing the graphics
<chris4585> well unity seems to be working better than what it was before
<chris4585> but gnome-panel appears to want to load along with unity
<chris4585> wrst, have you had that problem?
 * cyberanger is considering a default ubuntu install here again
<cyberanger> well, more default than now
<cyberanger> can unity and gnome be side by side
<cyberanger> I ask cause idk if that's needing wayland or xorg
<cyberanger> but it's nice I've got intel hw, makes it less an issue, but means if I upgrade, that could complicate things
<cyberanger> wrst: ^^
<cyberanger> chris4585: ^^
<cyberanger> either of you know?
<wrst> cyberanger: unity is gnome
<wrst> just a shell on top of it, natty comes with unity as default , but the "classic" desktop is an option
<cyberanger> ok, is natty using wayland or xorg then
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<wrst> xorg no wayland for a good long while cyberanger
<cyberanger> ok, that was more my consern, as for unity, I figure that's a yes
<cyberanger> same as openbox or compiz over gnome
<cyberanger> but wayland might have switched my logic around a little
<wrst> yeah that's going to be a good long while on wayland cyberanger
<wrst> and cyberanger you going for a more traditional gui?
<cyberanger> well, closer to ubuntu's defaults
<cyberanger> not for the gui, but for the audio support
<cyberanger> mainly
<cyberanger> plus bluetooth support
<wrst> hmm well i must say i'm not a fan of audio on ubuntu pulse audio mainly
<cyberanger> but mix it with bluetooth, or a networking wish...
<cyberanger> I'm a fan of alsa, but for bluetooth, the pulseaudio sinks and ability to be remapped in use
<cyberanger> sweet
<wrst> may work well there, using it for recording and jack its a hassle, its ok but i moved my recording over to arch
<cyberanger> yeah, that's where I still wonder
<wrst> but for ease of everything else ubuntu is king but for somethign specialized like that arch is really nice i have my desktop with an arch partition setup just for recording
<chris4585> cyberanger, you should really give pulse a shot, I haven't had any problems with it, and being able to control each apps volume level individually is nice sometimes
<chris4585> cyberanger, well considering how gnome-panel keeps on loading along with unity for me I'd say yes
<cyberanger> chris4585: I've done so as is
<cyberanger> just losing openbox is the downside
<chris4585> oh trust me, I miss openbox but it feels nice to splurge my resources on compiz
<cyberanger> oh I splurge in other areas
<cyberanger> rtorrent, apache, etc. etc. etc.
<chris4585> your poor poor gpu
<chris4585> lol
<cyberanger> lack of
<cyberanger> just some intel circuts
<chibihogoshino> i hate winter
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: hehe
<cyberanger> why, didn't you have more further north
<chibihogoshino> the more north you go the colder it gets
<cyberanger> yep, same for heading south
<chibihogoshino> south america would be nice
<cyberanger> I was thinking further south
<cyberanger> and less guns
<chibihogoshino> more bible people tho
<cyberanger> head far enough south, itms just pengins
<chibihogoshino> lol
<cyberanger> just bring a snowboard
<chibihogoshino> im talking to some one in #anime that is in Australia that's cut off now from the main land
<chris4585> chibihogoshino.. wha?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: floods?
<chibihogoshino> all the flooding
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chris4585> when was there a flood?
<chibihogoshino> last few days i think
<chibihogoshino> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYUpkPTcqPY
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: speakimg of flooding, it's not over
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> they are held up in there house and have enough food and water till next monday
<cyberanger> was aroun 100km from a mate in #opennic
<cyberanger> now it's affecting him
<chibihogoshino> damn
<cyberanger> 100 km roughly your place to here or chattanooga, not too far
<chibihogoshino> we need to make transporters
<chibihogoshino> people are stuck in a school and with all the fog they have get to them
<cyberanger> aweful
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<Xpistos> Morning all
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you around? and did you get out of the ditch?
<Xpistos> Holy Crap - Cedega is going free?
<Xpistos> Sweet mother of god, does this mean I will be able to play DC Universe Online on my linux rig?
<wrst> wow Xpistos had not seen that
<Xpistos> http://gametreelinux.com/
<Xpistos> I just got my Gametree Dev IED
<Xpistos> ID
<ZenAdm1n> Xpistos, I would worry if you were toting an IED.
<Xpistos> lol - ouch
<cyberanger> this weather is intresting
<cyberanger> Xpistos: can I borrow your IED, I wanna melt some snow with some pyrotechnics >:-)
<wrst> what's it doing your way cyberanger?
<cyberanger> and it'll be great if we have more games like that, too, I just hope I don't need an IED to play ;-)
<cyberanger> wrst: pretty consistant now, consistantly stopping travel for enough people
<cyberanger> I can walk 5 miles, but nobody in 10 miles is really open
<wrst> hmm not good to walk 5 then :)
<cyberanger> http://www.tdot.state.tn.us/cctv/cctvchatt/Cam38.asp
<cyberanger> well, good isn't factored in, pointless though, yep
<wrst> just a little snow cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> that's litteral in my book, but over a foot isn't for most here
<cyberanger> beyond 7-8 inches they quit counting and just compare it to 93
<chris4585> wrst, last night after a upgrade and dist-upgrade I was able to boot natty
<chris4585> even thought it said unity was not able to run... it ran so lol?
<wrst> ha ha yeah i can boot about half the time :)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: is there a directory of those tdot cctv cameras?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: the gnome-panels are gone from unity now
<wrst> so its all unity :) ?
<wrst> i will upgrade if i can boot tongiht pace_t_zulu thanks for the heads up
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea... i can tell a difference in unity over the past two weeks
<pace_t_zulu> they are making good progress
<wrst> yes its getting pretty useful
<wrst> or useable
<pace_t_zulu> sweet... http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/01/google-reveals-plan-to-remove-h264-support-from-chrome.ars
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ^
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-12
<wrst> Xpistos: you are making a rare night time appearance
<wrst> or are you?
<cyberanger> hard to say, considering the join follows a quit by 67 seconds
<wrst> ha ha yes
<wrst> probably not cyberanger
<wrst> well cyberanger i got natty to boot , woo hoo
<wrst> hmm Kubuntu is still slow and silly it seems
<cyberanger> is that kubuntu, or kde
<cyberanger> cause that's kinda how I thought kde was
<chris4585> cyberanger, kubuntu probably, worst installment of KDE there is
<cyberanger> chris4585: I wasn't much of a fan of knoppix either, after ubuntu came out
<cyberanger> kubuntu is bad, but is kde great
<chris4585> kde can be decent if its installed on the right distro
<chris4585> opensuse, or arch are the best IMO
<cyberanger> ugh, opensuse, ugh
<cyberanger> as for arch, idk
<chris4585> cyberanger, have you tried arch?
<cyberanger> arch is a cmd line distro, really
<chris4585> its a command line junkies wet dream
<cyberanger> throw on openbox, ldxe, gnome so on
<chris4585> well.. arch can be setup really beautiful because its you who gets to configure it
<chris4585> usually though the defaults at smexy
<cyberanger> well, that applies to debian too
<chris4585> yes but arch has something debian doesn't
<cyberanger> the difference is defaults
<chris4585> aur <3
<cyberanger> aur?
<chris4585> its pretty much a huge community repository
<cyberanger> ah, so a hughe community repo, vs debian's huge repo, and smaller community and project repo's
<chris4585> as to where in ubuntu you usually have to add ppa's then install the packages, its already there for you in arch's aur
 * chris4585 pokes wrst 
<chris4585> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_User_Repository
<cyberanger> debian seems to have it all already in
<chris4585> cyberanger, well let me rephrase, in arch if you want something (given you have aur setup) its a tiny command away, in debian thats not always the case
<chris4585> its really something to experience
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get install X Y Z isn't simple
<cyberanger> I mean, for what I needed in both, aur or an external debian repo was unneeded
<chris4585> cyberanger, ah
<chris4585> well for a desktop user its pretty awesome
<chibihogoshino> llllllllllllkllllllllllllllllllllllol
<chibihogoshino> heh ..
<chibihogoshino> morning
<wrst> morning chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> brisbain is gone
<wrst> what i heard on the radio this morning :\
<Xpistos> morning all
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos, snowy there?
<Xpistos> yep
<Xpistos> and it is cold and dry so ... coverage
<wrst> looks like we got an inch last night and close to that again this morning on top of the rest
<vychune> hello? anyone home
<wrst> well vychune i was kinda home :)
<netritious> good morning locotn
<wrst> hey netritious what's up?
<netritious> not much wrst...just fixed my broken package mirror
<wrst> sounds fun ? :)
<netritious> eh
<wrst> netritious: i have a vista fix project at home, i may have to seek advice :)
<netritious> eek vista
<netritious> vista is worse than windows 98 IMHO
<netritious> install ubuntu...should solve all vista problems
<netritious> wrst: I accidentally booted a thumb drive with lucid NBR LiveCD and have to say I like it on my 23" screen lol
<wrst> ha ha
<netritious> needs drag and drop for the icons though...at least in favorites
<wrst> yeah netritious vista is horrible, but its what they got and they want it fixed... so... here i go :)
<wrst> i think unity is going to be fairly nice not near refined though in the upcoming release
<netritious> it's not so bad in 10.04..i think that's what they are using for UNR? (not NBR)
 * netritious recalls "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" and not "Net Book Remix," the latter not existing :P
<netritious> wrst: I guess 10.04 UNR is not using Unity according to http://tinyurl.com/4oybey9
<wrst> no i don't think so that is correct
<wrst> i get confused with all the versions, almost as bad as vista :)
<netritious> hi pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> hi netritious
<netritious> happy belated b-day :)
<netritious> I've been using screen a lot more lately
<netritious> ^A S ^A TAB ^A c then ^A TAB to switch back and forth between regions...
<netritious> the only problem seems to be detaching the screen and coming back....regions are no longer defined
<pace_t_zulu> thanks netritious
<netritious> feel any older yet pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> feel bout the same
<pace_t_zulu> interesting blogpost regarding how ubuntu got started: http://netsplit.com/2011/01/11/leaving-canonical/
<netritious> nice...good luck to him...google has always sounded like a great place to work
<wrst> netritious: i think working at google sounds like a lot more fun than working for microsoft
<netritious> you're probably right wrst :)
<wrst> and probably just a hair more free to be inventive i'm sure :)
<netritious> updated WordPress on ubuntu-tennessee.org to latest (3.0.4)...
<netritious> SSL finally works properly for Login, Register, and wp-admin
<cyberanger> next trip out I've gotta get my Crampons out of storage
<cyberanger> and I hope they work
<cyberanger> netritious: great
 * starsprout brrrr!
<cyberanger> starsprout: tennessee all your life, and never in the mountains I take it
<cyberanger> this is routine, snow and ice is the troublesome bit though
<starsprout> I've only lived in Memphis for 5 years. Colorado was easier winters than here for me
 * starsprout likes the snow
<starsprout> anybody: in ubuntu 10.10, any idea why when I go to install tweetdeck and click the install button it says it's installing but hangs continuously and doesn't install?
<starsprout> does the same in firefox and chrome
<starsprout> worked fine in 10.04
<cyberanger> starsprout: really, that seems counter intutive to me (the weather)
<cyberanger> as for the tweetdeck issue, not that I'm aware of
 * cyberanger takes quick look for a bug report
<chris4585> starsprout, I suggest trying to install it via the command line
<chris4585> if  you haven't already
<cyberanger> starsprout: mutiple issues come up in a google search
<cyberanger> but they all seem to be related to adobe air and chris4585's suggestion is the fix
<chris4585> cyberanger, ah
<cyberanger> just an issue of updating everything relating to adobe air, then installing it, then tweetdeck
<cyberanger> chris4585: thus why I like the cli, xmpp and ping.fm
<cyberanger> irssi + bitlbee + too much free time ;-)
<cyberanger> oh, wait, the free time isn't here, that's why I suck at twitter
<chris4585> I don't use twitter, I get all my updates through facebook's newsfeed
<cyberanger> it's the same joke for facebook
<wrst> cyberanger: got a suggestion for best windows antivirus other than a linux distro?
<chris4585> um, wrst I use microsoft security essentials (free)
<chris4585> seems to work well
<wrst> i was thinking of that one possibly, something about microsoft and security though... you know what i mean? :)
<chris4585> with a combination of avg free, and ccleaner, PSI, and not to forget adblock and flash block
<chris4585> so my parents computer is pretty decently protected
<wrst> luckily my parents use ubuntu
<chris4585> you lucky person you
<wrst> yes much much easier no issues ever
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-13
<cyberanger> wrst: ugh, aside from clamav and ubuntu, I'd go with a mix
<cyberanger> clamwin, avg free and microsoft essentials
<cyberanger> wrst: really, with windows, I don't trust any, thus mutiple layer
<cyberanger> robin williams is wicked funny
<cyberanger> weapons of self destruction's twitter bit
<wrst> yeah cyberanger me either and this is vista :\
 * wrst hopes norton dies easily...
<cyberanger> wrst: virus writers have gotten smart
<wrst> and users are getting dumber cyberanger
<cyberanger> against an indrustry that's using an outdated model
<cyberanger> using the anti malware as a rootkit
<cyberanger> omg omg wtf zzz
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> man, robin williams
<wrst> wow acer installs a lot of crapware
 * wrst reboots this pile of junk
<wrst> amazing what removing security software can do to speed a computer up :)
<chris4585> mhm
<wrst> i have removed over 2.5GB of just absolute crap files
<wrst> hmm and a horse for a mouse pointer :\
<chris4585> wrst, do you know when the places menu will be in unity?
<wrst> well you can get there or could atleast by clicking on teh desktop then going to the top bar/panel whatever it is called
<chris4585> I'm not really sure what you mean
<chris4585> I mean when you click on the top left ubuntu icon
<wrst> well click on the desktop so another apps global menu isn't there
<wrst> ohh gotcha oh no its not there
<wrst> i was thinking places as in the places on gnome
<chris4585> yeah I was asking do you know when we'll get that in unity?
<wrst> well you can get to it by clicking on the desktop to be sure another app doesn't have the global menu and then just select places when you hover over the global menu but as far as the fancy app menu stuff goes not for sure on that
<chris4585> ah ok
<wrst> i will be glad that's when it will kinda all be coming together
 * wrst wonders why the harddrive is constantly working in this machine...
<netritious> wrst: AVG Free 2011 works...I've heard good things about MSSE on the golum lists
<netritious> I know I'm a little behind in the convo :P
<wrst> thanks netritious, i have used MSSE and its pretty unobtrusive but don't know if that is good or bad :)
<wrst> netritious: didn't realize you were around or would have asked you since you probably have more winders dealings than most of us :)
<netritious> I just got back
<wrst> ha ha cool
<wrst> thanks
<chris4585> netritious, I like AVG, set the scan speed on high and it scans the whole computer in about 10mins usually getting 700,000 items on my parent's computer
<wrst> i may give MSSE  a try on this machine should i would think be the most headach free for not the best users in the world
<netritious> chris4585: yeah it works....been using it for years at the house and on customer PCs
<wrst> avg has seemed to get a little heavy for me in teh past release or two
<netritious> wrst: Not Windows Defender though! it's junk. <-period. lol
<chris4585> same, it seems to catch what comes on my computers (in the past)
<chris4585> windows defender doesn't exist anymore I thought mse replaced it
<wrst> yeah i have never seen it do any good
<netritious> bad thing about AVGs last couple of releases...the nagging is down to a science now lol
<chris4585> yeah thats slightly annoying about the notices, but oh well
<netritious> chris4585: I think it's still around http://tinyurl.com/5q36co
<netritious> looks like it's limited to w2k3 server and XP though
<wrst> and this stinkin vista install i'm working on :)
<netritious> hehe
<netritious> I strongly dislike Vista
<wrst> i hate vista netritious :)
<wrst> netritious: any idea why the hard drive would be constantly running ?
<netritious> wrst: might be indexing
<netritious> brb
<wrst> i shut that down just to see i have yet to do a great virus scan on it so i need to do that, had to get rid of all sorts of spyware just to get it functioning
<netritious> back
<netritious> wrst: that sux...i usually boot from livecd and freshclam/clamscan
<netritious> *if I know it's infected already
<wrst> yeah had to use malwarebytes but now it boots up and shuts down
<wrst> i am defragging it at the moment
<wrst> hey hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> hey wrst how are ya
<wrst> good linuxman410 how about you?
<linuxman410> ordered me a new laptop it has windows 7 till it gets here and i format it and put ubuntu on it
<linuxman410> new telephone gets here tommorow too it also runs linux
<linuxman410> it is a palm pre plus running webos
<linuxman410> wrst did you ever find you a new laptop
<wrst> linuxman410: no the lid hasn't fallen off yet :)
<wrst> what type of laptop did you get linuxman410?
<linuxman410> i bought a compaq from tigerdirect
<wrst> cool linuxman410 they have had some nice deals on laptops
<linuxman410> wrst i used a new service they got called bill me later
<wrst> i've seen that but have no clue how it works
<linuxman410> you order your laptop now and pay for it later
<wrst> hmm interesting
<linuxman410> if you pay for it in 30 days no interest but if you go over 30 days 19 percent interest till you get paid for making payments
<wrst> yeah 19 percent... ouch :)
<linuxman410> that is not bad really i will pay for it pretty quick
<wrst> i just usually save up in a jar or something
<linuxman410> see my credit has took a beating
<linuxman410> if your credit is goods you can get 18mo. tiger preferred plan no interest
<wrst> i don't have a credit card
<linuxman410> you do not have a credit history
<wrst> yeah i guess i do, just don't do credit
<linuxman410> oh ok
<wrst> well did on a house but that's it
<linuxman410> i do not do it that much i just signed up for the tigerdirect account so i could get a new laptop it was 349
<wrst> that's cheap for a laptop, sweet
<linuxman410> i can pay for it in 2 months
<wrst> cool
<wrst> and have a nice laptop to boot
<linuxman410> cause wife is going to pay half
<linuxman410> which means i am going to put all my old ones on ebay fore sale
<wrst> i will need to check your auctions out linuxman410
<linuxman410> i will have them starting at 300mhz up to p4
<wrst> cool let me know when you get them up
<linuxman410> i will theyu will all have some sort of linux os and alot of them have windows numbers on them
<wrst> i am trying to fix a vista install right now linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst best way to fix is with ubuntu
<wrst> i agree but not really an option here
<linuxman410> yeah vista was a resource hog
<wrst> its just a flaming pile of poo linuxman410
<linuxman410> what else would you expect
<wrst> :)
<wrst> this is vista basic with just 1GB of ram so probalby never going to get it to be great
<linuxman410> that is not enough ram even for basic
<wrst> no i think basic's min is 512MB but would hate tothink about that
<wrst> 1GB is painful
<linuxman410> it needs at least 2gig to run halfway smooth
<wrst> yes and it never tuly runs smoothe
<linuxman410> have you ever been in the windows irc chat room
<wrst> no is there a windows sanctioned room?
<linuxman410> yeah windows
<linuxman410> wrst mhall119 is in there
<mhall119> who what?
<wrst> yeah i'm watching him now :)
<mhall119> oh noes, my secret has been revealed!
<wrst> watching you in ##windows :)
<netritious> lol
<wrst> mhall119: you are in the enemy camp there be careful
<linuxman410> wrst he is in dangerous waters
<wrst> ha ha netritious is now also :)
<mhall119> heh, yeah, the ops in there love me
<netritious> lol I had to see if you were yanking my chain
<wrst> i bet they do mhall119 ;)
<netritious> I was half afraid of a DCC attack :D
<wrst> ha ha netritious
<netritious> I can see it now....
<linuxman410> wrst i would be afraid of getting a virus in there but i am running ubuntu should be ok
<netritious> "winman95: Windows is giving me a blue screen. How do I use the Ubuntu Live CD to repair it? (that's what I chatting with now)"
<netritious> "mhall119: winman95 just click 'Intsall Ubuntu' and it will fix the blue screen..."
<wrst> :)
<mhall119> I didn't say that
<netritious> lol
 * netritious is yanking your chain
<linuxman410> that is how you fix a blue screen
<mhall119> I'd be way more snarky
<netritious> hehe
<linuxman410> i am running windows 3.1 how do i install internet explorer 8
<mhall119> how to fix a blue screen: first go to the store and buy a spindle of CDs, a usb thumb drive, and a fifth of scotch
<netritious> lol
<mhall119> step 2: go to www.gentoo.com
<mhall119> step 3: consume some scotch
<cyberanger> mhall119: that or a 1l of russian vodka and goto debian.org
<mhall119> step 4: if gentoo still looks like a bad idea, repeat step 3
<cyberanger> netritious: head to firefox.com and look for a convincing theme
<netritious> step 5: repeat step 3 for the hell of it
<netritious> step 6: Now you're ready!
<mhall119> step 7: ???
<cyberanger> step 7, celebrate by finishing the bottle
<mhall119> step 8: who cares
<mhall119> step 12: start to lose track of what you're doing
<mhall119> step 28: you guys are the greatest, you know that?
<cyberanger> whoops, that highlight was for linuxman410
<linuxman410> step 9 and 10 what was this windows anyway
<mhall119> step h: ugh, I don't feel so good
<cyberanger> lol
<mhall119> step &: pass out in the bathroom
<mhall119> step 99: wake up the next morning with a killer migraine, and realize it's still better than dealing with that BSOD
<netritious> lol
<netritious> cyberanger: I did install a pretty convincing win7 theme in lucid...funny thing is after using my laptop with no mods I like it better
<linuxman410> netritious do you have any screen shots
<netritious> linuxman410: I do around here somewhere I think
<linuxman410> that is pretty bad that people do not like linux but will use it to fix windows
<netritious> linuxman410: as long as it's used for something...
<cyberanger> I did something similar for xp
<cyberanger> step one, install xp
<cyberanger> step two, haven't figured this out yet
<netritious> linuxman410: I think that it is kinda like violence on TV....you get desensitized to using Linux just a little at a time :P
<cyberanger> step three, install linux and call it a night
<netritious> linuxman410:  this is the theme http://tinyurl.com/33bhl5k
<netritious> Win2-7
<netritious> at least for some people
<netritious> I kinda dove in head first
<linuxman410> yeah i need to stay out of windows channel i do not chat in there could get in trouble
<netritious> the Win2-7 theme is ok, but I actually like the interface to UNR better than anything...extremely easy to use even for a newb
<netritious> there are fewer things that annoy me in Windows 7 than in Ubuntu Desktop, but fewer things that annoy me in Ubuntu Server than in Windows Server (any version)
<netritious> there's no sense in complaining about though, it just is what it is, and if it's just me that's all the better :D
<netritious> it's probably just me :P
<linuxman410> i guess i am just anti windows it is ok for some people just not for me
<exodus_ms> Trying out my irc chat app on my phone again
<exodus_ms> Seems to work ok
<exodus_ms> Anybody around tonight?
<Juzzy> im+
<exodus_ms> I wish there was a way to take screenshots on a droid
<exodus_ms> This app is pretty cool
<Juzzy> im+ ?
<Juzzy> its nice for alot of platforms
<Juzzy> i use it on my iphone
<Juzzy> and ipad
<exodus_ms> Its called AndChat
<Juzzy> ah
<exodus_ms> http://www.andchat.net/
<starsprout> did I mention it's 64-bit Ubuntu 10.10 I'm trying to install Adobe Air and Tweetdeck onto? Is it possible?
<cyberanger> hey electricus
<cyberanger> heh, exodus_ms is barely on anymore
<starsprout> exodus_ms if you root the droid you can take screenshots
<starsprout> my fav Android app this month is "Streamfurious" - esp on the tmoble HSPA+ network.... heheh, bye-bye satellite radio subscription
<starsprout> brb
<starspot> sigh. 64-bit Ubuntu + Adobe = :-( lol
<starspot> halfway through trying command lines to install adobe air and now my system won't load X
<starspot> "hard" reboot fixed it
<starspot> but back to square one
<starspot> is it possible to run adobe air (and Tweetdeck) on Ubuntu 10.10?
<starsprout> gonna try openbox
<chris4585> openbox <3
<cyberanger> woot
<cyberanger> openbox +1
<chris4585> openbox is truly a experience
<chris4585> http://i.imgur.com/cNYQ7.png
 * starsprout wondering if 64-bit Ubuntu is worth the trouble at this stage
 * wrst notes a lot of ubuntu talk at ##windows
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> morning everyone
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> Xpistos: how's it going?
<Xpistos> wok up way late today
<Xpistos> but all is good
<wrst> everyone is due one of those on occasion :)
<wrst> mhall119: i'm amazed at all the linux advice you are giving at ##windows :)
<mhall119> wrst: that's why I'm here
<mhall119> there
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> cool
<wrst> fun to watch
<pace_t_zulu> ##windows sounds like a fun place to be
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: has the same idea
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> I was curious
<pace_t_zulu> not as exciting as i thought
<Xpistos> Why do I have an overwhelming desire to change my nick to Ferb right now?
<pace_t_zulu> Ferb?
<Xpistos> it is a child's cartoon. Someone in the ##windows chatroom signed on named Phineas. The show is called Phineas & Ferb
<Xpistos> Sorry Parent reference
<Xpistos> Why am I starting to feel dirty now?
<wrst> because you are Xpistos :P
<pace_t_zulu> left ##windows ... bored
<Xpistos> it makes me sad i don't have an 10 inch andrid tablet yet
<wrst> wish we all had one Xpistos
<Xpistos> nah ... just me
<wrst>  :P
<wrst> hey chris4585
<wrst> starsprout:
<wrst> hello
<electricus> hey cyberanger, what's up?
<wrst> electricus: someone breathing, what's up? :)
<electricus> ah nothin
<electricus> cyberanger: was trying to reach me last night and i wasn't on
<electricus> #arch has 1000 users in their channel 'exactly'
<electricus> wow
<electricus> or rather #archlinux
<electricus> #ubuntu has 1600
<wrst> winning the race but barely i suppose electricus? :)
<electricus> oh who knows really.. haha
<asartain> hello. What is the purpose of this channel?
<Xpistos> To talk Ubuntu for Tennessee Local Community, right?
<asartain> Okay, I'm probably on wrong channel then. I need help with a really messed up boot sector or loader.
<asartain> The problem is more on the Windows side. It is a dual boot machine. Ubuntu boots fine. Windows is messed up.
<wrst> asartain: we might be able to help what exactly is wrong?
<asartain> If I choose the Windows bootloader, it goes to the logo animation, and just keeps animation, but activity halts. If under safe mode, it halts a classpnp.sys.
<wrst> hmm were is netritious when we need him :)
<wrst> Xpistos: any ideas?
<Xpistos> about?
<Xpistos> where is Netritious/
<Xpistos> what do we need?
<Xpistos> asartain: is this a new install?
<asartain> Also, I suspect that somehow the partition got labeled wrongly, as under recovery console, the partition containing windows is not visible under the partition tool, can't remember what it's called, but under Ubuntu, I can go to the partition manager, and I can see the windows partition with all my information under it, but it is labeled as hidden.
<asartain> I can even go so far as to mount the partition and browse it and all my information is there.
<asartain> No, it's been there for about a year.
<wrst> asartain: what version of windows?
<Xpistos> and it just started to act up?
<Xpistos> asartain: can you boot into safe mode for windows? it could be driver issue like video or audio usually gets to logo screen and then gives you the finger
<asartain> I was going to remove the Ubuntu partitions the other day because I wasn't using them as much as I thought I would, so I anticipated the boot errors, but a guide i had been reading said that it would do that, just put in the Windows install cd, and choose system recovery, I believe.
<asartain> However, when I tried that it didn't work, so next I tried bootrec and bootsect tools, but probably with wrong parameters as I do not really know what I am doing and was just following guides.
<wrst> asartain: i have had some of that confuse drive letters before
<asartain> So that's when the errors started to occur, so I am directly responsible for them.
<wrst> asartain: what version of windows?
<asartain> Yes, it's Windows 7, and you know how it has that system partition? It has gone and labeled that as c: under recovery console.
<asartain> You know, the little 100mb partition at the start?
<wrst> ok hmm
<wrst> yes i know exaxctly what you speak of not for sure how to fix it, let me do some checking
<asartain> It's really weird, but then again not so weird, that Linux sees the other partition when Windows doesn't.
<asartain> For the moment, I'm running Ubuntu again, but cannot get an internet connection. it's being silly for some reason. I think I might get the live cd of the newer version and re-re-install.
<asartain> am using boyfriends computer.
<asartain> For now mine is a brick. Can't even watch my videos on it.
<wrst> asartain: which woudl you rather do get ubuntu where it works or get windows to working? :)
<asartain> Well, all of my stuff is already under windows, so I'd really prefer to get it back working. I had some notes I'd written to myself and somes songs I'd started to download and I'd really prefer to keep them, if I could.
<asartain> However, I've changed my mind about totally getting rid of Ubuntu, I will keep it on a small partition in the back, just in case something like this happens again, as it seems to be able to get to my old files.
<asartain> Also, I'd like to see how much it has improved since I've last used it.
<wrst> well i'm thinking your problem is pretty much the drive letter assignment
<asartain> Why is this happening?
<asartain> How do I change it?
<wrst> your boot is pointing to C:/ of course and that isn't the current partition
<wrst> asartain: i really don't know i have had this issue before so going back through and looking at some things
<asartain> Where should boot point? Which partition and what should it be called? The lengthy one with all my files was orginally called C:
<asartain> System partition was originally only visible in disk management.
<asartain> If I could look at the partitions under Ubuntu and tell you how they are labeled, would that help at all?
<wrst> asartain: have you tried this? or somethign similar? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/fixing-bootmgr-is-missing-error-while-trying-to-boot-windows-vista/
<wrst> asartain: i'm trying to remember the process
<asartain> I wonder what would happen if I just changed the partition from hidden, if Windows would see it again and fix itself?
<wrst> change it from where asartain?
<asartain> Ubuntu
<asartain> I have tried the described procedure many times, but I can try it again if you would like to know exactly the errors that it gives.
<wrst> asartain: i'm really not for sure, or if you can do that where windows will pick it up... cyberanger you around?
<asartain> I don't think it will mess it up anymore. I hope.
<wrst> to be honest asartain probably not going to help you or me either one :)
<wrst> does that procedure pick up the drive ?
<asartain> No, it gives it a weird name under linux, but I am able to browse it, even though it says it's hidden. I don't know if it's supposed to be flagged that way, or if somewhere in the process of trying to fix it that happened.
<wrst> yes asartain in linux the name will very well be something like sda1 or something like that
<wrst> or a really long stream of letters and numbers
<asartain> What partition does windows boot from? The system partition or c: with all the files on it?
<asartain> In other words, should the big partition be bootable or the little partition?
<asartain> Although Windows and linux may have completely different definitions of this.
<wrst> asartain: here is how I THINK and I may very very well be wrong, with your setup the first thing is grub, when you select windows from grub it points to your windows partition that I think would be your C: drive and then windows takes over I think this is the point you are getting to
<wrst> then i think the bootmgr file or something by that name takes care of the rest
<wrst> asartain: this tells about changing drive letters but not on a system that won't boot http://support.microsoft.com/kb/223188
<wrst> and this looks similar asartain
<wrst> http://www.vistaheads.com/forums/windows-vista-ultimate/494377-forced-boot-drive-letter-change-cant-change-back.html
<asartain> Sorry for no response. Am reading.
<wrst> no prob asartain that may not even help
<asartain> I am so lost
<asartain> I want to bash my head into a wall.
<asartain> I think Windows is seeing C partition as corrupt.
<wrst> asartain: wish i knew something better to tell you we do have some windows experts that hang around in here some but just not here right now :\
<asartain> Perhaps I can get a boot log and see what is going on. Do you know where that will be stored if I do?
<wrst> not really asartain, the fix from the cd/dvd has always fixed any boot problems for me and I have never had to go any deeper
<asartain> Computers hate me. And to think, I wanted to do this for a while.
<cyberanger> electricus: fouled up a nick highlight, sorry
<cyberanger> wrst: what's up
<wrst> cyberanger: just looking for words of wisdom for asartain
<starsprout> howdy
<starsprout> anyone know about graphics in ubuntu 10.10 64-bit? I'm getting all these weird characters all over the screens
<cyberanger> wrst: ah, and what was the topic?
<cyberanger> starsprout: need a little more detail to answer that
<cyberanger> screenshot? or maybe c&p a line
<starsprout> how do I show you a screenshot? twitpic?
<chris4585> starsprout, try imgur ?
<starsprout> http://tinypic.com/r/1z3ta89/7
<cyberanger> those three work
<starsprout> it's getting hard to read
 * chris4585 wonders if you're using ati
<starsprout> if I reboot it is ok for a few minutes, then these stray marks start appearing everywhere
<cyberanger> just irc?
<starsprout> I have a Radeon HD2600XT, but I'm not using the proprietary drivers
<chris4585> maybe you should?
<starsprout> lol
<starsprout> yeah, prolly :-)
<cyberanger> starsprout: is the char issue just on irc
<starsprout> cyberanger: nope - on everything. very annoying
<starsprout> I'll try the AMD drivers and let y'all know after the reboot
<chris4585> hope it works out
<cyberanger> starsprout: ok, just have a live disc in case
<wrst> boot troubles but on the winders side of thingscy
<wrst> got to windows booting but drive letters messed up etc over my head for me to not be looking at it
<cyberanger> wrst: your issue?
<cyberanger> oh, nvr mnd
<wrst> no they had ubuntu installed and windows all was ok but some how windows wasn't booting or getting past the windows startup screen and their system recovery drive got named c:
<wrst> i would have just nuked it cyberanger if it had been mine :)
<asartain> Well I'll be darned. Bless the Hiren's boot cd!
<asartain> Anyways, it's fixed. Bye!
<asartain> Just went and undhid the c: partition and renamed it to c:, then redid the mbr and pbr and lo and behold, it went and scanned itself, found itself to be okay and came on.
<asartain> I hope it lasts!
<asartain> Relief is a cooling sensation, or is it just cold in here?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-14
<cyberanger> hard to say which
<cyberanger> maybe both
 * cyberanger just finished watching the social network
<wrst> how was it cyberanger?
<cyberanger> well, it was intresting
<cyberanger> I liked the fact they metioned linux tools in reasonable ways
<cyberanger> and kept it to linux too
<cyberanger> not to metion the inner bits that was intresting, metioning the race in london, watched live on facebook
<wrst> cool cyberanger, well off to bed i go see you tomorrow!
<cyberanger> wrst: see ya
<exodus_ms> What ever happened to binarymutant?
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: hard to say
<cyberanger> similar to you I suppose
<cyberanger> circumstances got in the way
<exodus_ms> The last I was on here regularly was prolly a year ago
<exodus_ms> Ah, gotcha
<cyberanger> your case you came back, his case idk
<exodus_ms> Yeah, I had to take a break. Put my focus on other things
<cyberanger> yeah, he had some issues between him and his ISP (and I could assume his wallet same as my own for awhile, mainly feb to july)
<jfenn2199> Evening all
<cyberanger> I meant like I did feb to july
<cyberanger> hey jfenn2199
<exodus_ms> Evening jfenn2199
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: I was on most nights, hung out at hotspots and such, the word addicted comes to mind, all three of us had bigger fish to fry
<exodus_ms> I still don't have internet at home. Using my phone atm
<cyberanger> and another word comes to mind, stubborn, I was too stubborn to let lack of a good connection stop me
<jfenn2199> How goes cyberanger and exodus_ms (long time no see)
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: can't blame you, I'd do the same here, and probally will again
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: reasonable
<cyberanger> messing with tor
<exodus_ms> Pretty good. At work still, bout 30 more mins to go :)
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: I thought you couldn't use it at work
<cyberanger> work still is out at arnold right?
<jfenn2199> Sounds good I've been out for 5 hours if you don't count the public transit commute
<exodus_ms> Using my phone
<exodus_ms> cyberanger I still work at AEDC, using my phone to chat
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: I would
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: suprised they let you
<cyberanger> guess you've got some weaker policies than others I know
<cyberanger> fear of a roving bug threats I guess
<jfenn2199> At my work we're not supposed to be on our phones but since I got all but one person to get an Android phone even my manager is always on his
<cyberanger> lol
<jfenn2199> It was funny after I got mine every 3 months someone else was getting one
<jfenn2199> I'm about to upgrade to an Epic
<cyberanger> I'm gonna just upgrade the software of mine for now
<cyberanger> gingerbread
<cyberanger> I still want to get a Nokia N900
<jfenn2199> Well the moment I don't think will handle froyo and sprint let's me get a new one every year so why not
<jfenn2199> Symbian?
<jfenn2199> (Sorry don't feel like going to google)
<cyberanger> no, was Maemo
<jfenn2199> Ok
<cyberanger> well, I guess still is, but I can dev it for Meego
<cyberanger> or stick froyo on it too
<jfenn2199> That's nice
<jfenn2199> I'm just stuck to Samsung after the Moment this phone has been super durable
<jfenn2199> I've litterally dropped it so hard that the battery cover flies off and I just pick it up put the cover on and go right back to what I was doing
<cyberanger> the HTC Desire Z is that sturdy
<jfenn2199> Yeah I don't like SenseUI though
<cyberanger> oh, well, that's nice it's all software
<cyberanger> here it's branded as the T-Mobile G2, pretty much stock
<cyberanger> and that's really what I have (I just prefer it's htc name)
<cyberanger> and I don't use the stock build
<cyberanger> I use a root and dev cyogenmod build
<jfenn2199> Sorry phone died
<jfenn2199> Wb exodus_ms
<exodus_ms> thanks jfenn2199
<exodus_ms> a little easier on my computer to chat
<jfenn2199> Haha I hear that
<jfenn2199> It's still another month till I have access back at the house
<exodus_ms> right now im tethered to my phone, got about a .5s lag
<jfenn2199> Yeah I need to root this one
<exodus_ms> i didnt need to root my phone to tether
<jfenn2199> Newer one with an extra bill or....?
<exodus_ms> not sure what ya mean?
<exodus_ms> using an app called easyThether.
<jfenn2199> Ok that's what I was wondering
<exodus_ms> everything goes thru my data plan (unlimited)
<jfenn2199> Is it available on 2.1?
<exodus_ms> http://www.mobile-stream.com/easytether/android.html
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: cool they let you hang onto your phone at ADEC
<cyberanger> some guys in similar places, they can't
<exodus_ms> cyberanger, yeah, but there are places I cant take it.
<cyberanger> I'd assume a roving bug fear, podslurping and so on
<cyberanger> ah, per area
<exodus_ms> you have to drop it off before you enter
<cyberanger> for those places I just use a nokia 2320, dumb can't do anything device
<cyberanger> out of concern of something happening to my smartphone
<exodus_ms> brb, my pup needs to go outside...
<jfenn2199> Ugh since I don't have a usb cabel I'll have to wait until I'm at a hotspot to use it :-/
<jfenn2199> *cable
<exodus_ms> jfenn2199, im confused
<exodus_ms> if you had a hotspot to use, you wouldnt need your phone to tether to?
<jfenn2199> Oh it says I need to install something on the computer I could dl it to the phone and transfer it to the machine but I've lost my usb cable so I can't transfer it
<exodus_ms> ah, gotcha. yes, there is a deb pkg you need to dl
<exodus_ms> yeah, and you would need the cable anyway to tether
<jfenn2199> Ahhhh
<jfenn2199> So no ad_hoc
<exodus_ms> i know nothing about networking, i just connect and use :)
<exodus_ms> sorry
<jfenn2199> It's cool
<exodus_ms> but why would you need ad_hoc if you have bluetooth? or am i totally off
<exodus_ms> or is ad_hoc and bluetooth the same thing?
<exodus_ms> cyberanger, what smartphone are you using?
<jfenn2199> I may be using the wrong terminology but wifi to wifi
<cyberanger> I have a T-Mobile G2
<exodus_ms> sorry you guys, i got a serious lag over here
<cyberanger> want to also grab a Nokia N900
<exodus_ms> i keep dropping off the 3g to 1x...
<cyberanger> as for ad-hoc wifi, there are some advanages
<cyberanger> same with bluetooth
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: it's fine, I remember using 20kbps link
<exodus_ms> cyberanger, whats the cl chat program?
<exodus_ms> I cant remember
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: there are some things that can be done to lessen the bandwidth pain too
<cyberanger> command line chat program for irc?
<cyberanger> irssi, weechat, common two
<exodus_ms> irssi, thats it, thanks
<exodus_ms> do you think it would run any faster (bandwidth) than xchat?
<cyberanger> for im, finch (or use bitlbee which is an im to irc gateway, and use another)
<exodus_ms> na, I just want irc
<cyberanger> bandwidth alone, no, but it can help indirectly
<exodus_ms> what can I do about the bandwidth?
<exodus_ms> using xchat
<cyberanger> which was kinda weird, I saw programs lighter on cpu and ram actually speed up when bandwidth was the issue
<cyberanger> even when bandwidth didn't change
<exodus_ms> cyberanger, just curious. where are you seeing me connecting from?
<cyberanger> the main thing I did was setup a local dns server and squid proxy, which ensured that as much traffic wasn't requested twice
<cyberanger> view the same image on facebook, request the same ubuntu package, no point downloading it twice
<cyberanger> sorry I've got lag here too, tor expirement
<exodus_ms> ah man, see there, you get all crazy. I dont have internet dude!
<cyberanger> 68.sub-174-252-154.myvzw.com
<exodus_ms> if I had internet coming into my apt i could do something like that maybe
<cyberanger> that's not crazy,or at least not crazy dependant on internet
<exodus_ms> i was just curious, for some reason i get routed thru north carolina at times
<cyberanger> ah, that's understandable with verizon's setups
<exodus_ms> i was just under the impression that irc was light on bandwidth. just text being transfered back and forth
<cyberanger> the above I metioned, was due how I operated
<cyberanger> worse than you, 20kbps iden
<cyberanger> and it really helped
<exodus_ms> cool
<cyberanger> irc is light, but also real time
<cyberanger> 1987 there wasn't alot around
<cyberanger> same in the 92 august coup or the 1992 gulf war
<cyberanger> irc's biggest days
<exodus_ms> ok, irc is light but real time.... thats what im saying, were using something that was good for dial up, so why cant i get decent speed thru 3g?
<cyberanger> but due to everyone having better links now, it shows more defined
<cyberanger> high latency, no low bandwidth
<cyberanger> that's the issue
<exodus_ms> ok
<cyberanger> satellite internet is the same, high bandwidth, but higher latency
<cyberanger> and thus your great on bandwidth compared to dial-up, but dial up had lower latency
<exodus_ms> ah
<exodus_ms> i see said the blind man
<cyberanger> since each msg is a packet, latency is it's travel time
<cyberanger> bandwidth is the size of the packet or packet stream
<cyberanger> streaming music on pandora can be cached, buffered, nobody notices the latency
<exodus_ms> so, if there were more folks in this discussion, i would see greater latency?
<chris4585> exodus_ms, I get a latency of 15 seconds sometimes on IRC but I don't really notice the lag with few people in a conversation
<cyberanger> hard to say, if your truely on 3g there, not dropping below to 2.5g or older
<cyberanger> you shouldn't
<cyberanger> chris4585: is on hughesnet, he also understands it
<chris4585> my lag right now is 1.3 seconds right now, thats only twice as large as cell phones really
<exodus_ms> im showing 3g with all bars :)
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: I think it'd be the same, until the channel size really jumps
<chris4585> things usually just take longer to start, egg youtube, but once started its all good
<cyberanger> it's a per packet phenomenon
<cyberanger> more chatter, more packets
<cyberanger> and the way celluar routes, the more tricks
<exodus_ms> chris4585, i see that in pandora like cyberanger mentioned, it kicked me off the other day for not having a fast enough connection :/
<chris4585> yeah it sucks
<chris4585> hughesnet has really good speeds after hours though
<chris4585> or if its a really clear sky
<cyberanger> what I was metioning in pandora, was more of how it doesn't break up due to a few packets lost
<cyberanger> but miss enough it'll suffer
<exodus_ms> someone around my apt has wifi called "virusplace" its unprotected, great signal but Im not so sure i should connect to it ;)
<cyberanger> but latency isn't the issue
<cyberanger> awesome psyop ssid
<exodus_ms> but why leave it passwd unprotected?
<cyberanger> I'd love to help you both optimize your connections, something I've gotten great at here
<exodus_ms> cyberanger, you need to invest in small towers and put them in strategic places around tn
<chris4585> exodus_ms, to allow people to connect to it? lol
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: becuase he can, he's effectively scared you off, there is no further incentive to him to keep you off
<cyberanger> thus why I said psyop
<chris4585> cyberanger, that too
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: as for small towers, I'm looking at tech that is like that
<exodus_ms> well, im going to connect to it and dl a bunch of horse porn on his puter, and show him :p
<cyberanger> and celluar tech, satellite too
 * cyberanger has seriously been looking at starting an isp for small towns in highly rual areas, and learned alot of low bandwidth tricks in the process
<exodus_ms> cyberanger, the last time we talked seriously you were working on that. i think its great bro
<cyberanger> hehe, forgot you were here for that
<exodus_ms> there is def a need for something like that. but its way over my head. i understand the concept but thats about it
<cyberanger> you've been gone so long, hard to remember something ongoing for the past 7 months, if I recall
<exodus_ms> yeah, about that time. it was around this time last year i started falling back
<exodus_ms> i literally "unplugged" for awhile.
<cyberanger> yeah, concept is one thing, the technical methods another, insuring the customer has no need to know how it works
<cyberanger> that's the goal
<cyberanger> however, if they ask, I would answer
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: well, idk if that was a year ago, I don't recall starting an isp then, or starting my router project
<exodus_ms> do you have an outline, proposal or plan on paper you could present to anyone?
<cyberanger> however my networking knowlege has been there, so I might have considered it as an idea to toy with longer than I recall
<exodus_ms> cyberanger, maybe not, but I do recall talking with you about a need for it. at the time you were traveling a bit
<cyberanger> not atm, right now I just do it q&a
<cyberanger> maybe you were around in june a little, in the middle of things
<cyberanger> and I've used xmpp to chat with you too (your end was probally facebook)
<exodus_ms> idk, i think the last time i was on here consistently was the earlier part of last year
<cyberanger> so who knows
<exodus_ms> at any rate, its good to be back chatting with old friends :)
<cyberanger> indeed
<exodus_ms> ive been so out-of-the loop. slowly getting back into it
<cyberanger> and now that I think a little, you were around a year ago, I recall the motlaw game, same day as your christmas day parade, and you had a night shift
<cyberanger> went to the game, root the away team, that was dec.
<cyberanger> and I had a trip later on, into tullahoma, febuary, you were still around
<cyberanger> but in nashville then (forget the reason)
<cyberanger> one hell of a year for both of us
<exodus_ms> yeah, i think i remember that. February was when i moved out
<exodus_ms> indeed
<exodus_ms> i just had a lot going on. I had to unplug bro. I felt a need to purge alot of things. I didnt mean to be rude to anyone
<cyberanger> I think everyone understands
<exodus_ms> cool
<cyberanger> I know I do
<exodus_ms> right on, thanks bro
<cyberanger> wrst and I saw the departing the team launchpad email, he wondered at that time, but you had already filled some of us on the mess
<cyberanger> and he understood, those that know bits of your nightmare really do understand that kind of stand back and think mentality you took
<cyberanger> and I do mean that offer on tethering tweaks to help
<cyberanger> or in chris4585's case, slightly different reason, pretty much the same tweaks
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: it wouldn't take much to use your smartphone as a modem, and your ubuntu machine as a router
<exodus_ms> cyberanger, the thing is, right now the setup allows incoming txt msg, calls etc to still come thru when im tethered
<exodus_ms> granted, it usually disrupts my connection to my laptop and i have to "reconnect" when that happens
<exodus_ms> im curious if i used my phone as a modem if i could also receive calls, txt msgs etc at the same time
 * cyberanger remembers taking an asus eee pc with two wifi cards, connecting one to mcdonalds wifi, having the other act as an access point, and was on for 4 hours (with their stuff set to try and kick off every two hours, it was fun proving how weak that setup was)
<cyberanger> if your tethering now fine, then yes
 * exodus_ms just needs stuff to work... is thankful he can chat at the moment
<cyberanger> the one bit needed is the routing bit, that's not the phone, that's the computer next to it
<exodus_ms> what is the benefit to your proposal?
<cyberanger> and linux kernels really excel there
<exodus_ms> smartphone (modem) *buntu machine (router)?
<cyberanger> pretty much
<exodus_ms> thats what im asking, what is the benefit to that?
<cyberanger> depends on how your setup for what I'm proposing exactly, but as for the smartphone and linux machine combo
<cyberanger> just a way to share it's internet connection
<cyberanger> if you have more than one machine
<cyberanger> as for the squid proxy (one other idea) has the additional benifit of conserving bandwidth
<cyberanger> if you head to facebook once via squid proxy, and open it later, squid has most of the images already
<cyberanger> so you only download what squid doesn't have
<exodus_ms> where is it stored? the cache that is?
<cyberanger> on the ubuntu machine
<cyberanger> that it's installed to
<cyberanger> so if you have a desktop, and two laptops, and install squid on the desktop, then the cache is on the desktop
<exodus_ms> but cant you setup your browser to do that already?
<cyberanger> setup your browser to cache images?
<exodus_ms> yes, and everything else.
<cyberanger> depends on the browser, and most modern ones that'd be a yes
<cyberanger> but not everything else (such as deb packages)
<cyberanger> and text
<cyberanger> and think of squid as a way to share caches too
<cyberanger> as if you own 3 machines, they don't have the same cache, necessarlly
<exodus_ms> but if you visit somewhere you have never visited before, its irrelevant right?
<cyberanger> well, not entirely, but for the most part yes
<cyberanger> after all, a different site might have the same image, or embedded content
<cyberanger> like google analytics scripts
<exodus_ms> maybe i could create a bot that scanned the internet at regular intervals and stored the relevent info on a personal server that could be used to share that cache
<cyberanger> the idea is reduction, you'll never hit zero
<cyberanger> but on a scale of 0-3 (say, 3 machines) if all machines get ubuntu updates, and visit facebook each day, it would be 3, but with squid, shrink to 1 or less
<cyberanger> but not 0
<exodus_ms> but, the larger the cache the more time it takes to search thru the archives etc etc, kinda defeats the purpose
<cyberanger> I've had extremely large caches, and it'll purge when something is timestale
<cyberanger> no isp can rival the speed of your lan
<exodus_ms> i understand how it can be useful for redundancy i.e frequently visited sites etc. but what about the not so frequent?
<cyberanger> in this case, verizon wireless is the isp, and any speed lost is minor, and gained by the fact your not needing celluar to fetch it
 * exodus_ms misses being able to chat a scour the web at the same time...
<cyberanger> you'd be suprised how consistant ones web browsing habits are
<cyberanger> and not so frequent won't be too big an issue still
<exodus_ms> social engineering def plays into effect here, but there are times i break out of habbits, just because ya know ;)
<cyberanger> if your connection is slow, this won't slow it down needlessly
<exodus_ms> ok, im going to open up chromim, lets see what happens
<cyberanger> bandwidth is allways the weakest link
<exodus_ms> *chromium
<cyberanger> any slow down is milliseconds
<exodus_ms> im going to clear the cache as well
<cyberanger> and recouped by a single item added or pulled from the cache
<exodus_ms> lag = .7s
<cyberanger> but is that one computer? and your only one?
<exodus_ms> so, looking at the meter i can almost anticipate when a msg will arrive here in xchat, kinda cool
<exodus_ms> yes
<cyberanger> and only browser?
<cyberanger> no firefox
<exodus_ms> no ff
<exodus_ms> wait, ff is installed but not running. is that what you were asking?
<exodus_ms> if it was installed
<cyberanger> well, more your usage
<cyberanger> you could get away with just xchat and chromium
<cyberanger> for a month
<cyberanger> reason I'm asking is to define normal usage
<cyberanger> to compare to vz's expectations and plus areas to optimize
<cyberanger> dns, http, irc
<exodus_ms> thats about it ^
<cyberanger> maybe also ntp, but for a laptop, there can be another way to deal with that, or ignore it
<exodus_ms> if i had a regular dedicated line for my apt, it would be different
<cyberanger> but you don't need one
<exodus_ms> ntp? what for?
<cyberanger> however, what would you change
<cyberanger> ntp, network time protocall, something I expect is going on in the backround
<cyberanger> it's traffic, gotta count it
<exodus_ms> yeah, thats why i was asking why i would us/need it?
<exodus_ms> *use
<cyberanger> well, you probally already are, and it's a give away that you are tethering
<cyberanger> since the phone doesn't use ntp via vz's data network
<chris4585> speedtest before 2am http://www.speedtest.net/result/1110696045.png
<cyberanger> the celluar base station sends it the time
<chris4585> speedtest after 2am http://www.speedtest.net/result/1110709125.png
<cyberanger> chris4585: no fap throttling for it
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: as for why it's used, more accurate than the interal clock
<chris4585> oh god if I was under fap it would be awful, the test would take 20mins to complete
<cyberanger> the internal clock drifts alot
<cyberanger> chris4585: not to metion the speed couldn't be that high, they drop to 56k or less
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: I'm looking at it as if I was hughesnet, verizon, charter, whoever
<cyberanger> looking at all usage
<cyberanger> and that's important if your tethering
<exodus_ms> is it a bad thing that you know im tethering? you mentioned it was a give away that i was
<cyberanger> the nice thing about android, one can explain away some of the signs, such as using a different dns server (I use opennic, and one of my websites is www.zachgibbens.geek, a opennic only site)
<cyberanger> but if they have a policy against excessive data and tethering, it's a bit worse
<cyberanger> they often turn a blind eye, to a point
<cyberanger> ntp traffic is a sign I'd look for that screams tethering
<exodus_ms> gotcha
<cyberanger> but if my traffic stays low (and your case it will, if that's all your doing) it's pointless to cry foul
<cyberanger> it used to be that ssh traffic was a give away, but not anymore, using a different dns server was (that one can be explained too, but that's not as clear cut)
<cyberanger> it's gotten to the point where the amount of traffic is the only thing that pisses them off
<exodus_ms> why do they care? man, it pisses me off.
<cyberanger> much to my disappointment (it's no fun tricking a blind guy into looking for gullibule on the celing)
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: are they charging you an arm and a leg?
<exodus_ms> it would be different if i were downloading a ton of crap and eating up bandwidth, but they want to nickle and dime every freaking packet
<cyberanger> they want both legs
<cyberanger> greed
<cyberanger> well, they've moved away from nickel and diming like they did
<exodus_ms> cyberanger, not at the moment, i have an unlimited data package, one flat monthly rate
<cyberanger> tethering is a sign of high usage, in theroy
<cyberanger> and what they care about is when one guy tests the defination of unlimited
<exodus_ms> im not trying to test anyone, i just want access to what should be a no-cost venture in the first place
<cyberanger> on virgin mobile I did just that (knowing I paid cash and they had no data on me, thus the worst thing they could do is kill service and I'd just act like a new customer)
<cyberanger> grabbed 10g in under 48 hours
<cyberanger> when at the time 5gb was the cap for contract services with everyone but t-mobile
<cyberanger> t-mo had a soft cap of 10g and then throttle
<exodus_ms> www.zachgibbens.geek <-- not site?
<cyberanger> I did that becuase their policy had no fine print (at the time, I got an email today saying they're gonna soft cap at 5gb and then throttle)
<cyberanger> (starting feb 15th I think)
<cyberanger> your not testing them, or being a heavy user, your fine
<cyberanger> they'll see markers like ntp, but ignore them, insignificant amount
<cyberanger> it's an opennic domain, http://www.opennicproject.org
<cyberanger> if using opennic it'd resolve to 109.74.196.32
<cyberanger> my holy grail server of servers ;-)
<cyberanger> .com .org .edu ICANN domains
<exodus_ms> cool, hey bro im gonna call it a night. nice catching up with you. like always i learned alot ;)
<cyberanger> OpenNIC want's an independant and democratic system, due to misdeeds in the current system, such as ICE seizing numerous .com's and such
<cyberanger> exodus_ms: understand, nearly 2am there
<cyberanger> enjoy the night, see you another one
<exodus_ms> cyberanger, yes indeed
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> hey wrst
<wrst> how are things going linuxman410?
<linuxman410> going ok got my new phone yesterday
<linuxman410> got my laptop too it would not run ubuntu 10.10 but it run xubuntu 10.10 does not make sense
<wrst> weird linuxman410, just wouldn't start?
<linuxman410> no it just sit there at the ubuntu screen i thought about trying mint on it
<wrst> hmm weird, did you try an alternate install cd?
<wrst> or did it install ? and wouldn't boot afterwards?
<linuxman410> no i guess i can download that and try it
<linuxman410> no it would not install from regular download media
<wrst> lots of times that will take care of those problems or if you want the regular gnome you could just install ubuntu-desktop
<linuxman410> wrst i tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop and it said not found
<wrst> linuxman410: shoudl be ubuntu-desktop gotta have the -
<linuxman410> gotta it was not paying attention still early
<wrst> i know the feeling linuxman410 :)
<wrst> i had kubuntu installed and did that last night... wow kubuntu still pretty much stinks for me
<linuxman410> i have always used ubuntu not xubuntu
<wrst> i don't really get xubuntu
<linuxman410> me either
<wrst> yeah just i don't know just kinda strange to me
<linuxman410> finally got natty live cd to boot but it kept crashing
<wrst> weird
<Xpistos> morning all
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<linuxman410> wrst refresh my memory how do i remove xfce-desktop
<cyberanger> morning everyone
<wrst> linuxman410: should be apt-get remove xfce-desktop or to remove all the config files apt-get purge
<wrst> but i'm not positive if that will remove everything xfce
<cyberanger> linuxman410: very carefully
<cyberanger> and it won't
<cyberanger> if any tool is dependant on it
<wrst> cyberanger: i see something suggesting apt-get autoremove
<cyberanger> ther dependancy settings are sweet for installing metapackages, not so much otherwise
<cyberanger> autoremove is fine
<cyberanger> just removes what isn't used
<cyberanger> Xpistos: you should have an email later today with code you seeked
<cyberanger> just gotta get at my machine first
<Xpistos> cyberanger: thanks bro
<linuxman410> wrst i tried sudo apt-get remove xfce-desktop and it says unable to locate
<cyberanger> linuxman410: metapackage, gotta remove it's dependices
<wrst> linuxman410: its actually xubuntu-desktop is the metapackage name
<cyberanger> oh, that'd also help
<linuxman410> ok i have remove xubuntu-desktop and now have ubuntu-desktop with a xubuntu splash screen and login window
<wrst> linuxman410: i found a command
<wrst> sudo apt-get remove a2ps abiword abiword-common abiword-plugin-grammar abiword-plugin-mathview aumix aumix-common browser-plugin-parole catfish elementary-icon-theme exaile exo-utils fortune-mod fortunes-min gdebi gdebi-core gigolo gimp gimp-data gnumeric gnumeric-common gnumeric-doc gtk2-engines-xfce gvfs-bin hal hal-info imagemagick libabiword-2.8 libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a libaiksaurus-1.2-data libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a libbabl-0.0-0 libcdt4 libexo-0.3
<wrst> -0 libexo-common libgdome2-0 libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a libgegl-0.0-0 libgimp2.0 libgoffice-0.8-8 libgoffice-0.8-8-common libgraph4 libgsf-1-114 libgsf-1-common libgtkmathview0c2a libgvc5 libhal-storage1 libhal1 libilmbase6 libjpeg-progs libjpeg8 liblink-grammar4 libloudmouth1-0 libmagickcore3-extra libmng1 libnetpbm10 libopenexr6 libotr2 libots0 libpathplan4 libpsiconv6 librecode0 libsexy2 libtagc0 libthunar-vfs-1-2 libwv-1.2-3 libxcb-keysyms1 libxdot4
<wrst>  libxfce4menu-0.1-0 libxfce4util-bin libxfce4util-common libxfce4util4 libxfcegui4-4 libxfconf-0-2 link-grammar-dictionaries-en mousepad murrine-themes netpbm orage oss-compat parole pidgin pidgin-data pidgin-libnotify pidgin-otr plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo psutils python-cddb python-mmkeys python-mutagen ristretto smartdimmer tango-icon-theme tango-icon-theme-common thunar thunar-archive-plugin thunar-data thunar-media-tags-plugin thunar
<wrst> -thumbnailers thunar-volman thunderbird ttf-lyx wdiff xchat xchat-common xfburn xfce-keyboard-shortcuts xfce4-appfinder xfce4-clipman xfce4-clipman-plugin xfce4-cpugraph-plugin xfce4-dict xfce4-fsguard-plugin xfce4-mailwatch-plugin xfce4-mixer xfce4-mount-plugin xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-panel xfce4-places-plugin xfce4-power-manager xfce4-power-manager-data xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin xfce4-screenshooter xfce4-session
<wrst>  xfce4-settings xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin xfce4-systemload-plugin xfce4-taskmanager xfce4-terminal xfce4-utils xfce4-verve-plugin xfce4-volumed xfce4-weather-plugin xfce4-xkb-plugin xfconf xfdesktop4 xfdesktop4-data xfprint4 xfswitch-plugin xfwm4 xfwm4-themes xscreensaver xubuntu-artwork xubuntu-default-settings xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-docs xubuntu-gdm-theme xubuntu-icon-theme xubuntu-wallpapers
<wrst> wow sorry
<wrst> didn't know it was that large of a command :\
<wrst> linuxman410: from here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<wrst> hmm well hate he left after i flooded with that command :\
<linuxman410> wrst when i type that lin in it says not found
<wrst> hmm not for sure
<wrst> linuxman410: that has worked for me before from that site
<wrst> but who knows what could be updated etc etc and not match up with all of that
<linuxman410> wow that just messed up whole installation so i will re install with alternative cd
<wrst> :\
<starspot> howdy
<starspot> I can't get x to load after uninstalling the proprietary radeon drivers :-(
<starspot> what do I do with the boot CD to remedy this?
<wrst> hey exodus_ms
<exodus_ms> hey wrst
<wrst> starspot: you want to reinstall the radeon drivers?
<wrst> exodus_ms: long time no see great to see you around!
<exodus_ms> thanks wrst you too
<chris4585> wrst, I thought you would like to see this http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html
<wrst> that is interesting chris4585, i may have to give that a try
<chris4585> yeah the only funny thing is its using qt, but whatever if it works
<wrst> yeah what's up with that?
<chris4585> apparently mark is gay for qt
<chris4585> there are other articles about the news, that was just about it getting a ppa
<wrst> well if he is so gay for qt (love that term) why do they not use kde?
<chris4585> I'm not really sure, I just got that from the comments on another post lol
<wrst> kde is just so unstable for me, i would love to use it, because it looks so good but they seemed to have sacraficed functionality for looks
<pace_t_zulu> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/01/fcc-contest-seeks-more-data-better-net-neutrality
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ^
<wrst> pace_t_zulu, cyberanger i'm not exactly on top of the net neutrality stuff what do you guys think?
<pace_t_zulu> i am pro neutrality
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps one day i will change my mind
<pace_t_zulu> but i don't see that happening
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: intresting, in a way
<cyberanger> wrst: the terms flopped around in a way that makes me dislike it
<cyberanger> I'll settle for ethical and consumer driven
<wrst> i suppose i may not fully understand what is going on with it cyberanger
<wrst> just did a little reading and I understand, why someone would be pro- but also shudder in fear of the fcc doing much of anything other than screwing things up
<wrst> cyberanger: i think i willl probalby agree with you on what i have read so far
<cyberanger> wrst: that's the fcc
<cyberanger> and thus my comment
<wrst> yeah i'm very much a "small government" guy so i'm not wild about regulators
<wrst> not saying we don't need some regulation i'm not an anarchist :)
<cyberanger> well, the fcc in it's original space made sense
<cyberanger> try having everyone use 2.4ghz for everything
<cyberanger> fm radio, tv, worldwide radio, celluar towers, wifi, bluetooth
<cyberanger> no space
<cyberanger> (illogical example, but a quick and dirty one too)
<wrst> yes agreed like most things they get too power hungry
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-15
<customer> wrst you here
<wrst> hello customer
<wrst> yep i'm here :)
<wrst> linuxman410, did customer eat you ?
<customer> it  is me linuxman410 have irc on phone
<customer> trying it out
<wrst> cool linuxman410 :)
<wrst> how you like it?
<linuxman410> yeah found a irc app for my phone
<wrst> i'm trying natty out some tonight
<linuxman410> cool
<wrst> yeah they are making some nice improvements to unity
<chris4585> wrst, I wonder how far unity will go
<chris4585> maybe into the future we will see ubuntu / canonical developing their own utilities
<wrst> chris4585: or an entire desktop?
<chris4585> well yeah
<wrst> that whole unity in qt thing was wild
<chris4585> how was it?
<chris4585> I may try it in 10.10 later tonight
<wrst> i haven't tried it ... yet
<wrst> just the thought is wild,i'm currently pulling in a bunch of natty updates
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> well I'm glad that people can experience unity without 3d acceleration
<wrst> but i do like a lot of qt apps
<chris4585> I'm not a big fan, I'd rather it all be the same toolkit
<wrst> i would prefer that also chris4585, but never seems to work out that way
<linuxman410> wrst alternate cd worked love it got ubuntu back
<chibihogoshino> the new kernel fix my dead pixel
<cyberanger> hows everybody, Ive been testing some code, which will hopefully be used as an irc bot
<cyberanger> netsplit aside, sounds like a quiet day
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-16
<chibihogoshino> oh thats what the problem was
<chibihogoshino> hi cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey chibihogoshino
<cyberanger> yes, netsplit, in part due to their ssl upgrade
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<chibihogoshino> know of any movie script writing software for linux ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: I thought movie scripts involved paper or a word processor
<chibihogoshino> lol
<cyberanger> and a writer to author it
<chibihogoshino> yeah its just hard with all the side notes and seen changes and descriptions floating around on the page..
<cyberanger> didn't know any idiot and some software was enough (figured an idiot in hollywood with connections ;-))
<cyberanger> joke aside, I'm not aware of any software
<chibihogoshino> http://science.slashdot.org/story/11/01/15/2041214/Microsoft-Seeks-Do-Let-The-Bed-Bugs-Bite-Patent?from=rss
<chibihogoshino> do we want ms to be messing with germs ?
<cyberanger> maybe
<cyberanger> but I'd prefer not MicroSuck
<chibihogoshino> why would of software company get into that
<cyberanger> they're not just software
<cyberanger> and I'd assume some sort of organic computer
<cyberanger> some high end military stuff
<cyberanger> I'd have to read further, but that's the usual mix atm
<chibihogoshino> they are going to kill every one
<cyberanger> how?
<wrst> microsoft is going to kill everyone??
<chibihogoshino> anything they get into into has bugs and the viruses they deliver with all the bugs will mutate and kill every one
<cyberanger> I think if they were wanting to get into lethal pathogens, they'd have done it by now
<chibihogoshino> they are in afrika  tho..
<cyberanger> perhaps it's on behalf of bill and melinda gates foundation
<cyberanger> after reading it, that makes sense
<chibihogoshino> mmmm
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> cyberanger:
 * cyberanger is gonna put some final touches on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam/ApprovalApplication
<cyberanger> Application for loco approval due today
<cyberanger> meeting on tuesday, at 4pm
<cyberanger> est, 3pm cst
<cyberanger> in #ubuntu-meeting
<cyberanger>  ah, crud
<cyberanger> double crud
<cyberanger> the application was due yesterday (which I had in my notes, and got right this time) except I was at work, and had to work during the meeting on some centos servers (due to cpanel, unfortunately) and mirroring hardy's repository
<cyberanger> I've already got lucid's, luckily
<cyberanger> due to working, I couldn't ask if somebody would be around, and I needed to ask becuase of work, grrr
<cyberanger> the good news is one reason for the delay, will mean another great event, and with my installfest rig running
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos
<cyberanger> did you get the email
<Xpistos> hey guys
<Xpistos> cyberanger, no
<cyberanger> spam filter?
<Xpistos> let me double
 * cyberanger can be a loudmouth, that might annoy a spam filter, but swears he has never tried to sell cheap canadian viagra (it was mexican, rotten false advertising laws ;-))
<cyberanger> it's possible I left it in draft................on a machine I just nuked
<cyberanger> if you don't see it, I dig up a backup
<cyberanger> gotta reinstall again this week, and make room for hardy and lucid repositories
<Xpistos> it is okay.  I nuked all the fles and have about 100 left to fix
<Xpistos> but thanks for the effort
<cyberanger> why did you nuke them
<cyberanger> (and an aside,  I already have to fetch that backup, the only extra effort is sending an email I thought I sent, minor for a big foulup)
<cyberanger> Xpistos: well, guess considering we hadn't tried it (well outside my tests) I guess it works out
<cyberanger> sorry
<Xpistos> hey np. Thanks for helping
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-07
<RagnarokAngel> what happened to lib32ncurses5 and lib32stdc++ ?
<linuxman410> anyone here
<xTEMPLARx> poor linuxman410 :(
<xTEMPLARx> nobody was here
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i was here, but i do go away for a minute or two on occassion
<xTEMPLARx> yeah me too!
<xTEMPLARx> a minute or two! that's it!  that's the ticket!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: how are you doing?
<xTEMPLARx> sleepy
<xTEMPLARx> tired
<xTEMPLARx> could use some more sleep and a maid
<wrst> amen xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> how was your Christmas and New Year, Senor Stout?
<wrst> very good just hard to get back in the groove, and yours?
<xTEMPLARx> pretty good.  spent half of it sick as a dog, but smiles were still had :D
<wrst> ha ha me too, stomach virus? flu? both?
<xTEMPLARx> oh, flu
<xTEMPLARx> it was funny
<xTEMPLARx> I had the week of Christmas off for vacation, as well as the monday after (NYE).  Well, the MONDAY of the week before Christmas vacation, my boy was sick.  I went in tuesday, started feeling worse and worse, then started getting all the signs of a fever.  almost talked myself out of going to the doc on the way home, but I went anyway... they said I set the flu alarm off faster than anybody else they'd tested this season.  no work for a
<xTEMPLARx> week for me
<xTEMPLARx> so I essentially got two weeks off thanks to that
<xTEMPLARx> granted, one of those weeks was no fun
<xTEMPLARx> but still
<wrst> yes two weeks off is good, i had a week and half and the week of christmas i had a stomach virus
<wrst> lasted badly for 3 days but didn't feel too good until last week
<xTEMPLARx> no fun at all
<wrst> we are like old people talking about our ailments
<xTEMPLARx> hey at least I'm not taking 7-9 different pills two times a day yet
<xTEMPLARx> YET
<wrst> ha ha :)
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: you should, it can be fun
<cyberanger> esp when mixed with a 20-yr old scotch
<wrst> cyberanger: you trying to turn xTEMPLARx into an addict? :)
 * wrst can't wait for his ubuntu phone, he will use it with his ubuntu tv... oh yeah...
<cyberanger> wrst: no, well, yes, a linux addict
<wrst> ha
<cyberanger> wrst: and then there will be unity in your home
<cyberanger> pun intended
<wrst> ha well they will have to get a product actually, well, produced! first
<xTEMPLARx> I actually think the ubuntu phone looks pretty darned sweet
<xTEMPLARx> but, it hinges upon performance
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i do too actually, but some issues, first distribution, probably internationally it has an ok chance
<wrst> second its totally gesture based, i fear they made some basic errors in win8 aka the charms menu... well where is something telling me its there
<wrst> its almost like a keyboard shortcut method to touch, and how many typical users use keyboard shortcuts
<xTEMPLARx> I installed win8 on my windows partition of this machine... not impressed
<xTEMPLARx> completely pointless to install it on anything other than a tablet-style system
<wrst> yeah i tried the RC and preview stuff I was NOT impressed
<cyberanger> 810G downloaded, AWS is gonna love me this month
<cyberanger> ...and it's not done
<wrst> ouch cyberanger, do they charge based on data use with your plan?
<cyberanger> I'd bet when we start talking 3TB, plans go out the window
<wrst> ha ha probably so!
<wrst> that probably violates some type of use clause  in the EULA
<cyberanger> no, it's actually with their blessing
<cyberanger> but I think they charge per Xbyte
<cyberanger> idk if it's kb, mb, gb or what
<cyberanger> but AWS rates aren't too bad (and this project will be funded in a few ways at the end, just gotta suffer the costs upfront)
<wrst> they aren't bad I have thought of running one for my server stuff as limited as it is wouldn't cost much at all
<cyberanger> I found for that, for me, linode is cheaper
<wrst> hmm that would be good also
<wrst> i may try to do that this year
<cyberanger> but this much data, and the Import/Export service, it's really about the only option
<wrst> cyberanger: and they have a connection that rocks so you can make fairly quick work of moving that much data
<cyberanger> well, fairly quick is still slower than I'd like
<wrst> yes but probably quicker downloading it there than transferring over my home network
<cyberanger> had to say, there's a bottleneck between servers
<cyberanger> but it beats my own links
<wrst> i'm trying to decide on what to do with my home network
<cyberanger> simple, asterisk, turn it into a home phone network ;-)
<wrst> ha
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm still considering just making one also, i have a spare box now that I could make it work
<wrst> not for sure if its got enough umph however
<wrst> hello average_guy
<average_guy> hi wrst, anything happening
<wrst> lunch for me average_guy, how about with you?
<average_guy> I sittin here tryin to figure out irssi
<average_guy> never used it before
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-08
<pomare> Hey
 * Ubik blames cyberanger 
<pomare> My grandfather passed away couple of months ago.
<pomare> Was cleaning his house and I ran into something pretty unique
<Ubik> sorry to hear that... what did ya run across?
<pomare> http://i.imgur.com/wWk4Y.jpg
<pomare> it appears to be elvis' signed draft card
<pomare> http://i.imgur.com/IID1a.jpg
<pomare> thats the back of it
<Ubik> nice
<pomare> it says that "the law requires you to have this certificate in your personal possession at all times"
<pomare> which means it wasnt something he got rid of
<Ubik> right
<pomare> yeah
<pomare> it is nice
<wrst> hello pomare , Ubik
<cyberanger> Ubik: why blame me, I haven't done anything yet <whistles_innocent_tune /><puts away wire cutters />
<Ubik> cyberanger: club meeting tomorrow night..be there!
<cyberanger> drat, I need to be there, hope I can
<cyberanger> and SATERN meeting thursday
 * cyberanger dislikes working around work all the time
<linuxman410> wrst
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> hey
<wrst> how are things going?
<linuxman410> ok i guess lost house and vechicles and girlfriend
<linuxman410> and job
<linuxman410> i have my netbook hope it holds up
<linuxman410> live with parents again
<wrst> :(
<linuxman410> yep my netbook battery is dead
<linuxman410> have no money been looking on freelinuxbox for a laptop
<wrst> dead as in won't charge?
<linuxman410> yep
<linuxman410> i am running ubuntu 12.04
<wrst> 12.04 is pretty solid
<linuxman410> yep
<wrst> I'm still on arch for laptop Ubuntu on my server
<linuxman410> i scrap my server
<wrst> I use it a lot
<wrst> on my phone now use it more than my laptop
<linuxman410> wow
<wrst> yeah I've turned into a teenage girl
<linuxman410> texting
<wrst> ha no
<wrst> but can do what I do at home on it mostly
<wrst> even printing
<linuxman410> need my netbook and usb drives
<wrst> yeah I still use a laptop just converted my desktop to my server for some more power
<linuxman410> yeah sold all my computers for scrap had no where to go with them
<wrst> my old server the power supply went out so pulled the hard drives
<linuxman410> how u been doing
<linuxman410> going to try to find laptop with burner so i can burn cds\
<wrst> doing good on my end
<linuxman410> thats good
<pomare> found some weird things at my grandfathers workshop/lab
<pomare> I always knew he had some weird things
<pomare> but we started opening some crates
<pomare> just couldnt believe what we found
<linuxman410> what
<pomare> http://postimage.org/gallery/9cojuye0/
<pomare> some images of what we've found
<pomare> still hundreds of crates unopened.
<linuxman410> cool stuff
<pomare> yea :)
<pomare> its incredible
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> linuxman410: i'm here
<wrst> going to get lunch so i'm in and out for a few
<linuxman410> how u doing
<wrst> good  you?
<linuxman410> ok i guess
<wrst> on my way to some unhealthy fast food
<linuxman410> oh yeah
<wrst> artery clogging goodness
<linuxman410> yep
<wrst> what are you up to today linuxman410 ?
<average_guy> I am here to setting up irssi and centerim.  How are you fine gentlemen doing today?
<linuxman410> went and got application almost sold everything i have and have no money now
<wrst> :(
<wrst> average_guy: I'm doing good
<linuxman410> i do not really want to sell my netbook cause its about the only thing i have left
<average_guy> glad to hear that wrst, enjoy your lunch
<wrst> hopefully that won't happen
<linuxman410> hope not
<wrst> just ordered a whopper average_guy
 * wrst waits in the drive thru
<average_guy> mmmm, those are my fav
<wrst> I like them too much
<wrst> average_guy: I know irssi
<wrst> what is centering?
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> centerim?
<wrst> silly phone
<average_guy> it is an ncurses instant messenger
<wrst> ahh OK
<average_guy> I don't know crap about irssi wrst, trying to figure the config out
<wrst> I have been using bitlbee
<average_guy> I have heard you talk about it before.  This is my first foray into GUI-less linux
<average_guy> I have an Ubuntu server (giving me a headache) and I'm ssh'd into it from a win box at the momment
 * wrst arrives at a keyboard
<wrst> oh average_guy don't think I'm gui-less, i use bitlebee with quassel
<wrst> the backend on a server without a gui but i'm happily pointing and clicking :)
<wrst> and average_guy Unit193 is an ace at irssi
 * wrst loves highlighting people just to wake them up
<average_guy> It is nice to know there are people here with answers wrst,  that is why I lurk here ;)
<wrst> yeah i lurk all the time just never have answers :)
<average_guy> I'm trying to exaust google before I start buggin you guys though
<wrst> what are you trying to do average_guy?
<average_guy> well for starters I connect to Freenode and OFTC on startup and I would like to see them in seperate windows
<wrst> you are already over my head :) oh Unit193????
<average_guy> trying to figure out how to automate OFTC identification, got it to work for freenode, so I'm getting close
<wrst> seems like there are several different ways to all accomplish the same thing?
<average_guy> what do you mean wrst?
<wrst> just remember lots of guides all a little different but doing the same thing
<wrst> i haven't attempted irssi in a couple of years
<average_guy> aw man, it is staggering how much info and scripts are available
<wrst> yeah i just wanted to chat, irssi wants to run the world :)
<Unit193> average_guy: So how did you setup auth to Freenode?
<wrst> greetings Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy wrst.
<wrst> Unit193: hope all is going well
<wrst> oh Unit193 ordered the network gear
<average_guy> I followed the steps here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780 Unit193 and then tried to duplicate with OFTC
<Unit193> wrst: I hope so too, and great!  When do you think it'll come in? http://xkcd.com/281/
<wrst> Unit193: hopefully by end of week i still need a WAP
<wrst> Unit193: love that cartoon :)
<average_guy> I connect to both automaticly right now but I hve to manually identify on OFTC still Unit193
<Unit193> average_guy: Heh, you could use http://pthree.org/2010/02/01/oftc-ssl-nickserv-and-irssi/  :P
<Unit193> average_guy: Normally you can use server password too, for Freenode the server pass would be user:pass
<average_guy> wow, that was quick.  awesome
<wrst> and Unit193 when i order from newegg it starts in memphis :)
<Unit193> But then has to go to TX, then somewhere else. ;)
<Unit193> average_guy: ...I may be an odd one, I have SASL setup, server password setup, and certfp too. :P
<Unit193> (I wanted one addition to SASL as it failed a couple times)
<wrst> Unit193: memphis, nashville, me is how it works unless its through the stupid eggsaver
<wrst> then it goes memphis, louisville, usually somewhere close to the ocean then back across to me
<wrst> http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/hands-on-with-ubuntu-for-smartphones-2013018/
<average_guy> that was outstanding. Thank you Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing, average_guy!
<Unit193> Glad to help.
<cyberanger> wrst: that's due to Fedex being our fufillment center for most of their tech stuff (and also why the xkcd joke works so well, fedex's largest presence & office is at that airport)
<wrst> cyberanger: thankfully with newegg i generally get it shipped ups
<cyberanger> I think I get fedex unless I bump up the shipping date
<cyberanger> and todays order I did
<linuxman410> cyberanger how r u
<wrst> cyberanger: yeah if its 2-3 day shipping i usually get ups and its the next day, the cheaper stuff sometimes comes fedex
<wrst> sometimes usps and sometimes... DHL!!!
<wrst> i dread DHL tracking numbers
<cyberanger> linuxman410: good, you?
<cyberanger> wrst: 1 day for this
<linuxman410> soso
<wrst> cyberanger: if its in memphis i get it in one day without anything special if i order in the morning
<cyberanger> linuxman410: so, better than last time if I recall
<cyberanger> wrst: this order is important & big enough to ignore the cost & have them offically do it for 1 day
<linuxman410> cyberanger no not really
<cyberanger> linuxman410: hope if gets better
<wrst> gotcha rush processing and everything!
<wrst> i never have anything that important, well i have at work once or twice
<linuxman410> house foreclosed vechicles repoed
<cyberanger> wrst: 1/3rd me, 1/3rd my IT contracts, 1/3rd Chattacon, and Amazon will need one of those hard drives soon to load my data
<cyberanger> linuxman410: sorry to hear
<wrst> cyberanger: amazon will load data on a HDD for you?
<cyberanger> http://aws.amazon.com/importexport/ http://awsimportexport.s3.amazonaws.com/aws-import-export-calculator.html
<cyberanger> wrst: ^ yes
<wrst> cool
<wrst> on huge downloads that is awesome, of course that is what you have been doing
<cyberanger> yeah, thought you knew when I said import export service
<wrst> well i assumed but didn't know for sure
<cyberanger> using amazon's ec2's with extra EBS storage, then taking a snapshot, which gets stored in s3 (cheaper and easier for the next step)
<wrst> that is a sweet deal
<wrst> then when you get the data i'm guessing you just rsync? to keep things current?
<cyberanger> they'll do an export when they get my drive, export those snapshots, then here I'll either dd them (they're raw formatted partitions) or more likely I'll convert them to VirtualBox's format (VBox has that in a cli tool)
<cyberanger> and yeah, easier to maintain with rsync here, compared to fetching TB's here outright
<wrst> oh cool... that's super sweet
<wrst> so you can get a system that you really like on AWS send them a drive then have it local... wow
<cyberanger> and if I wanted to, I can mail that drive back to amazon, import it, and rsync it there if I had to
<wrst> cool/geek factor is very high on that
<cyberanger> however, a system image like ubuntu's is so small, that I'd more likely upload it
<cyberanger> but that's with next to nothing on it
<cyberanger> there's a certain threshold where it's cost effective, I'm spending two months internet just so they touch the drive
<cyberanger> that's why I had to wait till I had most of everything ready to go
<cyberanger> or I'd be wasting the effort
<wrst> that is neat
<wrst> and to think i have been transferring about 200GB just across a room since saturday night and it isn't finished yet
<cyberanger> (I let it get a little too close to chattacon, but chattacon was the deadline to try it, and I may have to restart later, but it won't be from scratch at least)
<cyberanger> really, yeah, you do need the upgrade then
<cyberanger> or a seperate network for oversized transfers
<wrst> cyberanger: equipment is old, and this is going over wireless on a box i have just for backing up to
<wrst> but it needs to be connected via wires
<wrst> i am considering running cat 6 wire under the house but i really don't want to
<cyberanger> 3 days, 1.1TB, but I think I've moved more than that, and that's some start & stop, and I think 3 days might be more like 49-51 hours, not 72 yet
<cyberanger> well, I'd either do that or through the walls, or over the house
 * cyberanger loves the cables too much, but my uplink is nowhere near that yet
<wrst> yeah cyberanger i have blank plates in every room that is just asking for it
<wrst> that may be a spring project, at my tv especially
<cyberanger> and it looks like the export is 160, and I'm not sure what the ec2 will be
<cyberanger> kinda hoping for 200 or less but at this point, idk
<cyberanger> I wouldn't go through this trouble without having an idea of how it'd pay out
<cyberanger> I found a company that thinks it could help their internal devolpment, had them agree to split the cost, if I did the work of getting it running
<wrst> nice cyberanger
<wrst> hope that works out
<wrst> sounds like you have a plan
<cyberanger> once it was running there, it'd be their cost for bandwidth, my cost for here
<cyberanger> and honestly, after three jobs over thanksgiving & christmas, I'm willing to take on one risky & costly project for my resume
<cyberanger> and this qualifies, possibly including foolhardy too
<linuxman410> cyberanger i am trying to hangon to netbook all i have
<cyberanger> linuxman410: woah, that's a big change
<linuxman410> cyberanger yeah i know i took all desktops to crusher and laptops
<linuxman410> my netbook battery is dead
<average_guy> so how about the program mutt? What do you think guys, hot or not?
<average_guy> on a mission for an cli email client now
<wrst> average_guy: did your video card die? :)
<average_guy> lol no, I have a rack of servers here I am playing with
<average_guy> trying to bone up on my linux-fu
<wrst> :)
<wrst> ahh
<cyberanger> average_guy: I like it
 * wrst rolls eyes at cyberanger
<wrst> of course you would cyberanger
<average_guy> cool cyberanger, I've been reading about it and it seems to be popular at least
<Unit193> I'm a alpine person myself. :P
<average_guy> hmmm, Alpine you say
<cyberanger> wrst: three to one, cli mail clients rock
<wrst> gmail web interface.... :)
<average_guy> ew
<cyberanger> wrst: with lynx
<wrst> well of course cyberanger :P
 * average_guy is taking notes
<wrst> cyberanger: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2959906/gmailcli.PNG
<Unit193> xombrero for gui email if not firefox. :D
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<chris4585> wrst, sup
<wrst> just abotu to head home from work, you doing ok?
<chris4585> yeah?
<chris4585> hope the ride home is enjoyable
<wrst> it wasn't not enjoyable chris4585 :)
<cyberanger> wrst: did you hit every red light, then get questioned for assult
<wrst> no cyberanger but judging by the sheriff's cars and ambulances down the road someone may
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-09
<wrst> wb linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst hey
<linuxman410> took my 3 meds
<wrst> feeling OK?
<linuxman410> yeah had a nervous breakdown last week
<linuxman410> am on the meds for that
<wrst> linuxman410: rough time :(
<linuxman410> yeah
<linuxman410> later guys
<Juzzy> yikes, hope he's ok
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx
 * wrst ventures into FreeNAS
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-10
<iamblackface> hello tennessee :o
<chris4585> hello iamblackface
<iamblackface>  might anyone have some free time to help me out with a general linux wireless question :D
<chris4585> sure
<chris4585> I'm not an expert, but someone might know
 * chris4585 pokes wrst and cyberanger 
<iamblackface> im trying to find a command to quickly find the channel of a give network
<iamblackface> im using "iw dev wlan0 scan" but that is way too slow
<chris4585> lol that is a cyberanger question
<iamblackface> poo
<chris4585> he is the local network guru dude
<Unit193> Hrm, can't you use iwlist for that?  I've actually only used iwscanner to graph it. :P
<iamblackface> pretty sure iwlist is slow too, im trying to make a realtime scanner
<iamblackface> just using a bash script
<iamblackface> just to test antennas
<cyberanger> iamblackface: "sudo iwlist $INTF scan|less"
<cyberanger> $INTF = wireless interface, typically wlan0
<cyberanger> typically that's faster, but it won't be instant, if you've done a scan recently though, don't use sudo, and it'll just repeat the last results
<iamblackface> thank you cyber :o
<rfinley> acc off
<rfinley> oops
<wrst> hello linuxman410
<linuxman410> hey
<linuxman410> hey
<linuxman410> trying to sell my mac mini on craigslist
<wrst> mac mini, hmm
<wrst> got a link?
<wrst> someone here might be interested
<linuxman410> its on craigslist no pictures look for mac mini morristown
<linuxman410> go to craigslist knoxville computer mac mini morristown
<wrst> those can be pretty neat little machines
<linuxman410> it can run ubuntu since its intel
<wrst> yep
<wrst> make a dandy little home server
<linuxman410> yep
<wrst> linuxman410: version of OS X does will it run?
<linuxman410> snow leopard
<wrst> i sorta like osx
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-11
<average_guy> lynx is awesome cyberanger
<average_guy> bitlbee is to wrst
<average_guy> thx for the tips
<wrst> cool average_guy!
<average_guy> how about a "screen" multiplexer?  I have been reading about them.  Does anyone use one?
<Unit193> YOu mean, screen or tmux?  I like screen better.
<Unit193> Used both.
<average_guy> I use screen for everything
<average_guy> I want to look at 4 at a time instead of flipping
<average_guy> ever use i3 desktop Unit193?
<Unit193> No.
<Unit193> AwesomeWM, for testing.
<average_guy> I have no windowing currently
<average_guy> reminds me of the DOS days
<average_guy> account finley.rob@gmail.com Love2love talk.goole.com:5223:ssl
<average_guy> oops
<average_guy> now i gotta change that password again
<average_guy> one thing about console vs GUI is it is a lot easier to F#@K up on the console..
<Unit193> ComputerChic: May as well greet you in double!
<Unit193> jfenn2199: Howdy.
<Juzzy> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/10/fcc_wi_fi_speactrum_increase/
<cyberanger> average_guy: screen session "Ctrl + a, S" and "Ctrl + a, |"
<average_guy> yeah thx cyberanger, just copying stuff from one to another, and pasted on the wrong one :(
<average_guy> publicly logged channel wrong... :(
<jfenn2199> tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<wrst> hello jfenn2199
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:
<xTEMPLARx> they who what what
<xTEMPLARx> ain't nothin' wrst than a feller who'll call yer name and then not talk at ye
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx
<wrst> just being aggervatin' today
<xTEMPLARx> ;)
<wrst>  how you doign?
<xTEMPLARx> coughing and choking from sinus fun, otherwise relatively healthy.  Still bummed out from the FB convo, though.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: one with netritious seemed very good?
<xTEMPLARx> yeah not that one
<xTEMPLARx> the one I deleted from my timeline that he's referring to
<wrst> well i missed all the action!
<xTEMPLARx> I have a friend that I've known for years and years who now works for a democratic illinois state senator
<xTEMPLARx> so since that sort of thing is his bread and butter, as you can imagine he's very vocal and slanted.
<wrst> many times the more vocal and slanted someone is their arguments are equally vocal and slanted but doesn't mean they are good arguments
<xTEMPLARx> what WAS a great friendship that could talk about anything without anger or belittling judgements is now a very biased and slanted one
<xTEMPLARx> and he's taking the familiar tack of "if you don't see and agree with what I"m saying you're a complete idiot and your opinions are crap"
<wrst> yeah that's just not cool
<xTEMPLARx> which breaks my heart
<xTEMPLARx> for real
<wrst> yeah it should never get to that, peopel can be passionate about opposing things and still like each other
<xTEMPLARx> and we were pretty m uch at that point but it musta stewed in him because he came back with more fuel for the fire
<xTEMPLARx> and then his wife jumped in
<xTEMPLARx> so I deleted the thread
<xTEMPLARx> it was causing me to dread facebook
<wrst> why do people do that?
<wrst> i mean really
<xTEMPLARx> because they're so focused on being "right" and "winning" the argument, that they're willing to sacrifice a friendship in order to do so
<wrst> many times when people are that focused on winning an argument they don't let the facts get in the way either ;)
 * xTEMPLARx is ready to go home...
<xTEMPLARx> in fact...
 * xTEMPLARx is out.
<wrst> later xTEMPLARx!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-13
<wrst> greetings  afew hours late chris4585
<chris4585> sup wrst
<wrst> not much chris4585, been playing around with freenas
<chris4585> cool
<wrst> pretty cool setup
<wrst> i'm finding that my hardware is a little not up for the task, not bad but to get the full goodness
<wrst> especially out of ZFS
<chris4585> I would do something like that but I need a few hard drives first
<wrst> had a couple spares and an external so have them hooked up
<wrst> cool thing is you can add more fairly easily it seems
<wrst> of course i suppose raid would be in order and what not too
<wrst> with zfs not positive if raid would even be necessary
<wrst> and i see it is reccomended not to use hardware raid with zfs
<chris4585> wrst, neat
<wrst> yeah something else for me to tinker with :)
<wrst> just what i need
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I really need an extra hard drive :/
<wrst> chris4585: i really don't need the storage i have now
<chris4585> its cool
<chris4585> what I think I'm going to do is eventually buy a 250gb hdd, and a 1tb hdd, the 250 for a dedicated windows, and 1tb for storage
<chris4585> then take this 500gb and give it to my secondary computer
<wrst> dedicated windows.... :\
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> yes because I don't really like the idea of windows sharing a hard drive with linux
<wrst> i have a windows partition on this laptop but its not on the main hard drive and I boot it up once every 2 months to update :)
<wrst> actually been more like 3 i suppose it was before thanksgiving
<chris4585> well I game sometimes
<wrst> that makes a difference
<chris4585> its rather annoying though everytime I boot it up I have updates
<chris4585> like ridiculous amount of windows updates
<wrst> yes and windows updates don't just work in the background reboot reboot reboot
<chris4585> yep
<chris4585> annoying when it just reboots in the middle of a game
<wrst> yep
<wrst> just occured to me, I'm running Arch on the desktop, Ubuntu on one server, FreeNAS for storage, and Debian on another server, I have operating system diversity
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I have manjaro and windows
<wrst> my wife has osx, then we have android and ios
<wrst> i do have a windows vm that i use on rare occasion but it doesn't count
<wrst> hmm freenas does a time machine backup that works perfect also
<chris4585> nice
<wrst> yeah its a preset in the apple share
<average_guy> Bitlbee is running, all of my accounts are set up fine but it won't stay connected. It keeps dropping and over in the "status" window I get- ERROR Closing link: Pink Timeout: 360 seconds. Can anyone suggest what might be causing this?
<average_guy> YES! Finally got bitlbee working correctly
<average_guy> this has almost givin mr the courage to attempt mutt configuration
<cyberanger> average_guy: Sweet
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-06
<wrst> ok lets play what's the temerature where you are at?
<wrst> 3F for me
<average_guy> is 18F in Knoxville
<average_guy> makes me not even wanna go out and smoke a cigarette
<wrst> ha ha average_guy
<wrst> it was 9 when i left the house this morning, I work in monterey it was 7 and it has dropped
<wrst> since the sun came out!
<average_guy> I think it has gone down here also.  Is retarded
<average_guy> good day to stay in and nerd out.  Trying a linux-from-scratch system today
<average_guy> should be horrible
<wrst> average_guy: why are you doing that to yourself?
<average_guy> it a learning experience wrst
<wrst> of that I am sure :)
<Unit193> Temp: -8 F (-22 C) ~ haze ~ Windchill: -32 F (-36 C) ~ Humidity: 71%
<Unit193> Am I too late?
<average_guy> yuck Unit193
<wrst> nice Unit193!
<wrst> :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-08
<tenc> Good afternoon everyone.
<wrst> howdy tenc
<wrst> doing well?
<tenc> Doing great thanks; and you?
<wrst> yes
<wrst> warming up looks to be heading above freezing mark today
<tenc> Yeah I thought I escaped this moving down from Maine. I guess this year there's no escape.
<wrst> ha ha :)
<cyberanger> tenc: you can take the man/woman out of the north, but you can't take the north out of the man/woman
<wrst> well I think he was atleast hoping to take the -10 out of something :)
<tenc> <g>
<cyberanger> sounds like it's better there though
<wrst> we are up to 30
<cyberanger> I-90 reopened, but a ton of travel bans still
<wrst> sounds like loads of fun
<cyberanger> well, return to work, bbl
<cyberanger> wrst: surely is, for the same reasons it isn't
 * cyberanger logs out and continues migrating cloudstack
<tenc>  /away
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-09
<tenc> Hey wrst: I think I remembered you saying that you primarily use Arch, which DE do you use with it?
<tenc> I still have Xubuntu on my desktop but I've had Arch with tmux running for a while on my laptop and I've found the experience oddly cathartic so I've been pondering xfce4 over Arch but wondered what other people were doing.
<wrst> tenc: I use gnome
<wrst> but xfce is good and all the shimmer themes are in the aur, so you can have a nice looking xfce like xubuntu if you desire
<tenc> 2 or 3?
<wrst> don't know if you have ever used stock xfce or not but its butt ugly until you give it some love
<wrst> gnome 3.10
<wrst> you can't get gnome 2 in arch, well not without some weird magic
<wrst> I'm sure someone somewhere might be but not for sure why
<tenc> Isn't unity baked in to gnome 3+?
<wrst> NO
<wrst> :)
<tenc> LOL, ok, I thought I could be wrong.
<wrst> unity is a "shell" on top of gnome 3 or it was, not for sure how that is working now as I try to avoid unity like that black plague
<tenc> Yes, it is not desirable. <g>
<wrst> but if you like xfce no reason not to try it on arch
<wrst> or cinnamon
<wrst> I'm not a fan of cinnamon personally as it always seems laggy to me
<tenc> I'll likely stick with xfce as you suggest. Everything else I've considered looks 'shiny' to me and I'm wary of shiny looking DEs. Like a lot of things I believe when DEs are working correctly you should not notice them. :)
<tenc> Good afternoon, eileen. ^^
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-10
<wrst> tenc: I must say I like some flash with my desktop, I mean we have the hardware why not use it? :)
<tenc> wrst: I don't disagree--as long as the flash is smooth and unobtrusive. :)
<wrst> very true
<wrst> and good morning tenc
<tenc> Good morning to you sir. ^^
<wrst> tenc: I have a love/hate relationship with gnome
<tenc> wrst: From what I've read it seem like most people do. No one seems to endorse it unreservedly.
<wrst> no they improve some things then take features out of others its frustrating
<wrst> hard to say bad things about kde, but I just don't like it
<wrst> and that's just a personal opinion of course
<tenc> Haha, yeah, there is something about KDE isn't there? Just doesn't feel right.
<wrst> yeah people that love it love it
<wrst> I think its mainly how gtk apps are just horrendous in kde without a lot of love
<wrst> specifically firefox
<tenc> Yeah who wants to deal with that? I mean I don't mind putting time in to an OS and being intimate with config details but leave me out of the window decorating. Not my area of expertise. :)
<wrst> yeah that's my thing tenc, I want good defaults
<wrst> most apps seem to wrok well with gtk based desktops
<tenc> ^^
<tenc> So, wrst, how come you you hang out in the #ubuntu channel if you're an Arch guy?
<wrst> started out as an ubuntu user :)
<wrst> and still use it some on my mom's computer is the main place
<wrst> pretty much anywhere else I use debian
<wrst> or arch
<wrst> just depends on what I'm doing
<tenc> I guess a lot of people probably start out with ubuntu. I love the history behind each distro, it's like they each have their own lore.
<wrst> ha ha yep and their own fanatical fan base
<wrst> I like arch not becuause of anything other than fresh packages without hassle
<wrst> and no upgrading every 6 months
<tenc> I've only been using Arch for a few weeks but the stand out points for me are definitely fresh packages, simple package management, outstanding wiki resource and "The Arch Way" which I strongly agree with.
<wrst> yes people that aren't into that will not be a fan
<wrst> I wouldn't want to install arch for my mom, but for me I really like it and after you do it a couple of times the install isn't bad
<tenc> It really isn't. And I think it's rewarding to spend time getting to know each corner of an OS--which Arch makes possible with it's predictably simple approach.
<tenc> A lot of what ubuntu in particular brings to the table is obsfucating things for convenience which is a big trade-off.
<wrst> yes and there are times when I want that trade off, but after using arch and learning more about what makes things tick, I find a lot of ubuntu stuff just gets in the way
<wrst> debian seems to be a good tradeoff for me
<wrst> when I want something with an installer
<tenc> I haven't tried base debian yet but I'm sure I will. Seems like every few weeks I find myself back at distrowatch.com reading up on my next adventure. :)
<tenc> openSUSE and CentOS are on that list.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> nothing like some distro hopping
<tenc> wrst: When did you start with ubuntu?
<wrst> hmm around 2007
<wrst> tenc: I started out trying ubuntu, but had a machine with a braodcom wireless chip, this was just before they started with jockey and managing restricted drivers
<wrst> so I ended up using mandriva on that machine they had really good tools for most things
<tenc> I have a Broadcom wireless chip in this laptop. Took a while to make it behave. My desktop is all Intel though so that's been a breeze to manage.
<tenc> Did you start with Linux personal or work reasons?
<wrst> personal
<wrst> just to use some old hardware that at the time was designed for windows ME :)
<tenc> Oops, missed a word *for
<wrst> braodcom even has gotten better over the years its nto near the pain it used to be
<tenc> Oh WinME... my goodness.
<wrst> oh yeah
<wrst> wb netritious
<tenc> Yeah--I mean getting this chip functional wasn't terrible but it was more involved than anything else to get running.
<tenc> I wonder when Linux as a whole got better about that--I remember my first venture with Linux back in 2000? 2001? Somewhere around there I tried to put RHL on my desktop and it was just over my head at the time but since then driver support and online documentation has come sooo far.
<tenc> I didn't really come back to Linux until just last year. Completely different experience.
<wrst> yes I mean ubuntu is easier to install than windows by a long shot I think
<cyberanger> well, as an overall yeah
<cyberanger> but certain things give me a headache still
<cyberanger> granted, it's usually more enterprise stuff now, but scanner ethernet and wifi driver support could be improved
<tenc>  ^^ indeed cyberanger.
<tenc> tmux is all you need.
 * Unit193 uses screen. :D
<tenc> <g>
<wrst> cyberanger: same could be said about windows also
<wrst> their driver support isn't exactly great
<wrst> and don't even get me start on OS X
<tenc> Anyone know if uptime metrics be normalized by the number of CPU cores or threads?
<cyberanger> tenc: not offhand
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-11
<tenc> Happy Saturday everyone. ^^
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-12
<Omnifrog> I love new build nights http://i.imgur.com/tEIsZov.jpg
<wrst> nice Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> I was gonna use an after market CPU cooling unit but the mobo had some strange hardware already attached so I just put the stock fan unit on for now
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-01-07
<cyberanger> wrst: Ubuntu no, Debian yes
<Unit193> wrst: Ubuntu no, Xubuntu yes.
<wrst> Is uefi a deal?
<Unit193> "A deal"?  Pain in the butt...
<Unit193> Still feels half-baked, or the ones I've played with at least.  Features not working, etc.
<cyberanger> wrst: I'd say it's not bad, it depends on the board it's in, wether it's half baked or not
<cyberanger> I did something unique with it that didn't work as well as switching to legacy bios mode
<cyberanger> an option on my motherboard for my ultrabook since I don't have anything UEFI only in it's specs, but not an option in some motherboards
<Unit193> Old laptop had BIOS and WOL worked like a charm, new computer has UEFI and when you enable WOL it just sits there like an idiot sitting on his hands...
<cyberanger> Also UEFI is how I opened up the full menu on my ultrabook, they tried locking out AMD-V and alot of other settings, linux & efi allowed me to bitflip it all on
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-01-08
<`Pi> yey tennessee
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-01-09
<froggie> http://splitsider.com/2015/01/natgeo-orders-a-late-night-talk-show-hosted-by-neil-degrasse-tyson
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-01-11
 * [Ubik] sues cyberanger
<cyberanger> Huh?
<cyberanger> [Ubik] ?
<[Ubik]> figured that'd wake you up, lol
<[Ubik]> any luck with the push module?
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: Hadn't looked at it too closely, I just got done getting bitlbee-libpurple, purple-hangouts, and Google Voice all tied together.
<cyberanger> Now migrating the server bitlbee and znc are on, then I'll take a look at my extra modules (including znc-push)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-01-15
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: Any changes in znc-push for you>
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: not yet, haven't had a chance to mess with it much though
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-01-06
<ZachGibbens> JackFrost see if they'll take you to the original one in Chattanooga (or current HQ in Atlanta)
